# The Comic Recommendations thread



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2007)

*So I just finished reading Preacher and....NEED MOAR ENNIS!*

damn what an awesome read, Herr Star was the 1st comic book character to make me laugh outloud





and now I need a reccomendation, (thats the only series of his I've read btw)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

Ha ha. . . I remember when Casstoons parodied this. . .


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2007)

You might want to check out his first run of Punisher(the mini-series), I thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 16, 2008)

This is my TBP collection:
The Watchmen
Kingdom Come
Infinite Crisis
Crisis on Infinite Earths
Essential Spider-man V.6
Essential X-men V.2
essential avengers v.4
Earth X
Green Arrow and Green Lantern volumes 1 and 2
JLA:The Rock of Ages
JLA:World war 3
New Teen titans: terra incognito
New Teen titans: judas contract
League of Extradionary gentlemen volumes 1 and 2
Idenity Crisis
DC: The stories of Alan Moore
Infinity Gauntlet
The return of superman

I was what TBPs should I buy next?(BTW,what do you think of my collection?)


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Jan 17, 2008)

I like "The Dark Knight Returns," and "DC: The New Frontier." Oh, and you can't go wrong with picking up the 4 volumes of 52, since you've already got Infinite Crisis.

Plus, Justice (Art by Alex Ross, same as Kingdom Come and Earth X) Vol. 1, 2, & 3.

And, the first part of the Sinestro Corps Wars comes out Feb. 20.


I don't know Marvel, but maybe the Frank Miller Daredevil Omnibus?


EDIT: Your collection is pretty good. It's got a lot of stuff I've only heard about. My list is pretty predictable. Lemme see:

Identity Crisis
The OMAC Project
The Day of Vengeance
Villains United
The Rann-Thanagar War
JLA: Crisis of Concious
Infinite Crisis
IC: Companion
52: Vol. 1&2
-52: Vol. 3&4 (ordered, but still not shipped, but they're basically MINE)
JSA: Black Vengeance
Superman: Sacrifice
TT/Outsiders - the Return of Donna Troy
Superman/SHAZAM!: First Thunder
Blue Beetle: Shell Shocked
Blue Beetle: Road Trip
Justice Vol. 1, 2, & 3
The Death and Return of Superman Omnibus
Absolute Kingdom Come
Absolute Dark Knight
Absolute DC: The New Frontier


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2008)

Planetary, get all the trades.


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> This is my TBP collection:
> The Watchmen
> Kingdom Come
> Infinite Crisis
> ...



well i personally like very  few of your choices but is see your thinking about getting my fav tpb/ comics. If i were you i would get *LOEG the Black dossier*. 

Ohh and get *Sandman* because Comic book guy says its as good as Watchmen, maus, the dark knight returns, and love and rockets.


----------



## bengus (Jan 17, 2008)

Shazam and the Monster Society of Evil (if you like retro)

X-Men Messiah Complex (once it comes out with a trade.)


*Grant Morrison's X-Men run*

New X-Men Vol. 1: E Is For Extinction 	
New X-Men Vol. 2: Imperial 	
New X-Men Vol. 3: New Worlds 	
New X-Men Vol. 4: Riot At Xavier's 	
New X-Men Vol. 5: Assault on Weapon Plus 	
New X-Men Vol. 6: Planet X 	
New X-Men Vol. 7: Here Comes Tomorrow 	

(Some people wouldn't recommend vol. 5, 6 and 7... but that's just them...)

All Star Superman Vol. 1 (has a silver age timeless vibe.)


Dark Knight Returns (must-read comic book)

DC: New Frontier

*Alan Moore's stuff:*

V for Vendetta (better than the movie)
Tom Strong (bit retro, but enjoyable superhero romp... collect from the start.)
His entire Swamp Thing run in trades (they're available but I don't know the names)

JLA: Strength in Numbers (has the best Mark Waid JLA story)

Blind Justice (Detective Comics 598-600) Hidden gem, 1st appearance of Henri Ducard. Influenced Batman Begins. Speaks about Batman's training in detail. Denys Cowan art, Sam Hamm's (Batman 1's screenwriter) a surprisingly good comic writer.

********

Your collection's pretty good. Expand into the past essentials series. Lots of the stories from the past can surprise you.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 17, 2008)

bengus said:


> Shazam and the Monster Society of Evil (if you like retro)
> 
> X-Men Messiah Complex (once it comes out with a trade.)
> 
> ...



I usualyy like to buy seres I can collect within a few trades or buy usualy 1trade of a series that was ongoing for a good amount of years, I already read most of grant morrison's run and I usually buy trades of sereies i already read but i have bought infinite crisis which read months but a  major reason was because i didin't remember a chunk of it. LAready dark knight returns amd all star superman v.2, I shop at the nearest borders  they don't the swamp thing trades yet, I have considered getting V for Vendetta but also have considered getting the new black dossier trade.


The ilest: the borders i shop at doens't have maus or the love and rocket trades yets,  sandman requires a bit of time collecting but may consider buying the trades over time since i was impressed with neil gaimen's books of magic.

Tael: Borders doesn't have tne new frontier yet but I may buy it since it be collected in two trades, I usually get series I can complete in a couple trades.


----------



## superattackpea (Jan 17, 2008)

*Comic Recommendations*

I just started reading comics a few weeks ago and i was woundering what suggestions you guys would have as to whats good out there. i've read most of the Civil War titles (some were better then others, really fond of tony stark in it) , up to volume eight on MAX Punisher (loved), Planet Hulk (very good), Secret War (not too bad), the new Thunderbolts volume 1 (very good), and a few volumes of Cable and Deadpool (like it but found its better to take in smaller douses). 

I'm not aiming strictly for marvel thats simply all i've read at this point. so if anyone has any suggestions on what i should check out let me know. thanks.


----------



## bengus (Jan 17, 2008)

Check this thread out. It's all inclusive of some of the best trades you can get.

The best way to get into comic books in my opinion is to look into the writers and artists of a certain book you like and look up other works they've done.

That way, you know what you're getting out of a comic book in terms of what you want. Creative teams always dictate a comic's appeal. 

It's pretty consistent rule to follow if you read the superhero genre exclusively. If you move out of that genre and into their non-superhero works, that's where things get a little dicey.


----------



## bengus (Jan 17, 2008)

Have a comic book shop nearby?

God knows those guys need support.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 17, 2008)

bengus said:


> Have a comic book shop nearby?
> 
> God knows those guys need support.



Nope, the only time I see comics sold are old  comics rom the 80s/90s at the local flea market or antique shops, I see current issus sold at borders and wal-mart but not a wider variety exactly, I don't have the money buy a whole of current comics.  I either download or buy TPBs.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 17, 2008)

the_ilest said:
			
		

> Ohh and get *Sandman* because Comic book guy says its as good as Watchmen, maus, the dark knight returns, and love and rockets.


Sandman is probably my favorite long-form comic series ever. Seventy-five issues of near perfection. I really should find out if there is a pimping project and go bump it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 17, 2008)

Read *Invincible* if you haven't already. It's fucking awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 17, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Sandman is probably my favorite long-form comic series ever. Seventy-five issues of near perfection. I really should find out if there is a pimping project and go bump it.



I think you should go start it before *The Comic book guy* finds out and beats you the punch cause he is the *ULTIMATE SANDMAN FAN*.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 18, 2008)

the_ilest said:


> I think you should go start it before *The Comic book guy* finds out and beats you the punch cause he is the *ULTIMATE SANDMAN FAN*.


Heh. No worries. He already gave me his Watchmen pimp project. 

That's how I do things. I let CBG do all the hard work and then I get all the rep.  Besides i think he's got classes now.


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Heh. No worries. He already gave me his Watchmen pimp project.
> 
> That's how I do things. I let CBG do all the hard work and then I get all the rep.  Besides i think he's got classes now.



Well thats a life lesson, someone does all the hard work and others take the credit for it. Thats how i passed Calculus 1a, 1b,1c, and calculus II


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have no real books on my bookshelf 

*X-Men Vol.2*

New X-Men: E Is For Extinction
New X-Men: Imperial
New X-Men: New Worlds
New X-Men: Riot At Xavier's
New X-Men: Assault on Weapon Plus
New X-Men: Planet X
New X-Men: Here Comes Tomorrow
X-Men: Bright New Mourning
*New X-Men: Academy X* 

Choosing Sides
Haunting
X-posed
*Phoenix: Endsomg*

*Phoenix: Warsong*

*X-Men: The End*

Book One: Dreamers and Demons
Book Two: Heroes and Martyrs
Book Three: Men and X-Men


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I have no real books on my bookshelf
> 
> *X-Men Vol.2*
> 
> ...



well i personally dont like Marvel TPB's cause their crap (like the she-hulk GN) but i do recommend picking up Phoenix:warsong and endsong. really good.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 18, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> I like "The Dark Knight Returns," and "DC: The New Frontier." Oh, and you can't go wrong with picking up the 4 volumes of 52, since you've already got Infinite Crisis.
> 
> Plus, Justice (Art by Alex Ross, same as Kingdom Come and Earth X) Vol. 1, 2, & 3.
> 
> ...



The bolded is pure gold


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Jan 18, 2008)

Thunderbolts - Faith in Monsters.


----------



## bengus (Jan 18, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Nope, the only time I see comics sold are old  comics rom the 80s/90s at the local flea market or antique shops, I see current issus sold at borders and wal-mart but not a wider variety exactly, I don't have the money buy a whole of current comics.  I either download or buy TPBs.



I'm a foreigner (Filipino) and I haven't been to the USofA since the early nineties, but don't the comic book stores there stock TPBs?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2008)

Read Miracleman and Planetary.

srsly, do it.  Just click on my links.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 19, 2008)

bengus said:


> I'm a foreigner (Filipino) and I haven't been to the USofA since the early nineties, but don't the comic book stores there stock TPBs?



wouldn't know that, I have never seen a comic book store unless you count places the at my local flea market that sell old back issues.  I only see comics sold at grocerie stores and books stores, borders is where I read comics issues once in awhile and  buy my TPBs.


----------



## superattackpea (Jan 19, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Thunderbolts - Faith in Monsters.



yeah that and Avengers the initiative seem to have a very deverse and well writen group of charecters, i was a big fan of both. 

unfortunalty i only get the graphic novels and they seem to lag behind in releasecompaired to thier comic volume counter parts. can anyone show me a site that lists graphic novels and when future ones will be released.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 19, 2008)

Hellboy and B.P.R.D! These two are bloody brilliant!


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 19, 2008)

New Avengers
Mighty Avengers (delays begone!)
Ultimate Spiderman
Black Canary/Green Arrow


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 20, 2008)

All Star Superman
Check out the Sinestro Corps trade when it comes out


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Black Canary/Green Arrow


OMG I hope you're joking.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

DC Comics:

Read *Green Lantern Rebirth *and* Green Lantern vol 4* as well as *Green Lantern Corps Recharge *and* Green Lantern Corps*, the Corps is just awesome combined with win.
I don't really care for Batman, but he has some of the coolest bad guys: the Joker and Ra's Al Ghul. I'm suggesting *Batman: The Killing Joke *and *Batman: The Man Who Laughs* for Mr J and *Batman: Birth of the Demon* for Ra's Al Ghul.
*Booster Gold vol 2*. It's like a funny crash course in DC comics without being overwhelmed by capes and failure. 
Marvel Comics:

I really enjoyed *Supreme Power* (under Marvel's MAX imprint) and all of it's spin-offs *Hyperion, Nighthark *and *Doctor Spectrum*.
*New Warriors* has potential to be a really great book.
*Madrox* and *X-Factor vol 3*. It's a really good series. It makes me think of NBC's Heores, as it's like reading about characters who just so happened to have special powers, instead of reading about super-heroics.
*Ultimate Power* regardless of the "Man, that book sucks" label people have placed on it. I really enjoyed it, plus the art and colors are top notch.
You know what just check out *Ultimate Marvel* in it's entirety.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 20, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> OMG I hope you're joking.



Not a fan? Really? The other board I post at loves it. And no I'm not joking. Black Canary FTW.


----------



## bengus (Jan 21, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Not a fan? Really? The other board I post at loves it. And no I'm not joking. Black Canary FTW.



Don't worry, you're not alone. 

Although admittedly the book has an 80s era feel to it. Not everyone's cup of tea I guess.


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 21, 2008)

invincible
it's retarded awesome.  best superhero comic ever.  clearly.  robert kirkman is a genius


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 22, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Not a fan? Really? The other board I post at loves it. And no I'm not joking. Black Canary FTW.


No, I'm a fan of the characters, a big fan especially Black Canary but the plot in GA/BC is crap.

GA/BC is nothing but shock value(omg Ollie is dead), full of cheap cliffhangers(omg Connor is dead) and shitty twists(omg Ollie is not dead but Everyman is because he traded places with Ollie who is now in Themyscara;omg Connor is not dead but in a coma). 
It's full of stupid too...
Wonder Woman: Bruce...
Batman: damn it! SECRET IDENTITY!!
Wonder Woman: oops 




With that said, read INVINCIBLE people.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2008)

I only read Marvel, but my picks:

My must-reads:
Runaways (from Vol 1, #1)
Captain America (Civil War tie-ins on)
Thunderbolts (Civil War tie-ins on)
Immortal Iron Fist (entire current volume)
X-Factor Investigations (entire current volume)
New Avengers (entire series)

Still on the fence but hopeful:
New Warriors (current run)
Thor (current run)
Incredible Herc (post WWH "Incredible Hulk")


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 22, 2008)

all star superman and all star batman.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 22, 2008)

My Pull List:
Booster Gold
Blue Beetle
Invincible
Ult. Spidey
Ultimates
All Star Batman
Allstar Superman
Captain America
Thunderbolts
JLA
Detective Comics


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> My Pull List:
> Booster Gold
> Blue Beetle
> Invincible
> ...



im starting to hate marvel for so many reasons like captain america is dead and he still has a comic. Hulk is gone and he still has a comic. whats next spider-man dead and mj becomes the main character of spiderman comics and just cries all the time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2008)

the_ilest said:


> whats next spider-man dead and mj becomes the main character of spiderman comics and just cries all the time.



Oddly that sounds more appealing to me than BND...


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 22, 2008)

bengus said:


> Have a comic book shop nearby?
> 
> God knows those guys need support.



I stopped shopping at my local comic book store they rip me off to much and i dont get any rewards for it. However, i mostly buy my comics and TPB at borders because you get so many rewards for it; for example, if i buy 3 comic i get one free and if i buy 4 GN i get 1 free. Plus you always get 20%-40% coupons if you become a borders rewards member which i am. However, once in a while i visit my comic book shop to ask for old comic books.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2008)

the_ilest said:


> I stopped shopping at my local comic book store they rip me off to much and i dont get any rewards for it. *However, i mostly buy my comics and TPB at borders because you get so many rewards for it; *for example, if i buy 3 comic i get one free and *if i buy 4 GN i get 1 free. Plus you always get 20%-40% coupons if you become a borders rewards member* which i am. However, once in a while i visit my comic book shop to ask for old comic books.


Yeah! That's why I get all of my trades from borders.


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 22, 2008)

the_ilest said:


> im starting to hate marvel for so many reasons like captain america is dead and he still has a comic.



Ending the run with his death would have been very unsatisfying. Ed Brubaker still had a story to tell. Besides, we get a new cap this month anyway.


----------



## Hadouken the Man Slayer (Jan 22, 2008)

read the punisher war journals. they are very good.


----------



## Hadouken the Man Slayer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Graphic Novels ?*

can anyone recommend a good graphic novel ? i dont know im just more into those then regular comics


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2008)

Arkham Asylum
Batman - The Killing Joke
Batman - The Man Who Laughs
Batman - Birth of the Demon

Bat-villians are made of win.


----------



## bengus (Jan 22, 2008)

In our part of the world, the TPBs are cheaper in bookstores. You can get a 5% discount if you use the right credit card. Other than that, they usually only sell Variant edition comics or some Figures and Statues. The supplies are bad though, they usually get sold out of the good stuff within a week.

Some comic book shops try to be competitive with the pricing of bookstores. Others don't. The comic book shops are better stocked than bookstores and have greater variety. 

Within a 30 minute drive (outside rush hour traffic) I can touch about 4 bookstores and around 8 comic book shops (some are branches of the other) that sell TPBs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hadouken the Man Slayer said:


> read the punisher war journals. they are very good.


What?! When? The part where he pretended to be Captain America or when he fought off and alien invasion with a "sword gun"...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 22, 2008)

52 Aftermath - Crime Bible 5 Lessons of Blood

It features the new Question Renee Montoya.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 22, 2008)

Perchance, seeing as there are all sorts of recommendations threads, it'd probably be best to have a singular unified recommendation thread where people looking to pick up a new series, graphic novel or TPB can ask the denizens of the Comics subsection what they opinions are.

I will make it so. 

(Stickying this one and merging with the others.)


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Jan 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah! That's why I get all of my trades from borders.



:amazed

 I want a Borders in my town. 


I'll probably pick up The Question: 5 Books of Blood and Black Adam: The Dark Age, now that they've been solicited.


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 23, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> :amazed
> 
> I want a Borders in my town.
> 
> ...



Well in my town we dont have a borders either but we have Walden books which is the same thing apparently so you might want to look for one of those. futher note, dont shop at barnes and nobles they rip you off too. 

Also, if you feel like saving money on comics here are my top 100 list
1. Borders
2. walden books (partners with borders)
3. Amazon (most often 20-33% percent off, plus if you spend over 25 bucks free shipping.) The thing that sucks about amazon is that you have to wait for  the tpb to arrive and im verry impatient. 
4. other internet shopping sites
6. public library
7. neighbor
8. school friends
9. school library
10. girlfriend/girls (they usually have sandman issues)
11. local drug dealer
12. local DVD Boot Legger
13. a bum or prostitute (If you give a whore superman you get  superman comic great deal)
14. Comic book boot legger
15. Lil mo
16. Spy smasher
17. green lantern
18. comic book guy.
19. talt/tael
20. superman prime
21. shikamaru- sama
22-99. anyone that leaves messages on the comic sections in naruto forums.
100. comic book shops.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

the_ilest said:


> Well in my town we dont have a borders either but we have Walden books which is the same thing apparently so you might want to look for one of those. futher note, dont shop at barnes and nobles they rip you off too.
> 
> Also, if you feel like saving money on comics here are my top 100 list
> 1. Borders
> ...


fixed. 

Good call on Waldens as well. I like just across the street from the mall. If I can't find something at Borders, Waldens is the next stop.


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> fixed.
> 
> Good call on Waldens as well. I like just across the street from the mall. If I can't find something at Borders, Waldens is the next stop.



damn, how could i have forgotten gigaman.  and more importantly i forgot to include myself.


----------



## Spidey (Jan 26, 2008)

don't want to mention any of the obvious ones that were already mentioned, but here' s few.

batman: the long holloween
superman for all seasons
spider-man blue
marvels
marvel: 1602
spider-girl (better than current spider-man)
100 bullets
x-men : god loves, man kills
kraven's last hunt
she-hulk (dan slott's run)
spider-man and the human torch (also dan slott)
runaways
from hell
planetary (seconded)
wanted
the goon
rex mundi
spider-man :death of the stacy's
stormwatch
the walking dead

and also seconding the recommendation on invincible definitely the best superhero comic in a long time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd like an opinion of Secret Wars please.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 31, 2008)

Which one??

I've read the original secret war, which was pretty cool in the old school 1980's way- you get to see Doom pwn face, as well as see the classic iterrations of the Avengers, FF and X-men work together to do typically awesome kick butt superheroics, although in modern times, it reads more like a fanboy's wetdream fanfic crossover then an actual Marvel event.

Haven't read Secret War II however, but I have read the 3rd (and most recent) Secret War involving Nick Fury and a bunch of street levellers invading Latveria- it was pretty decent, I liked the art and the choice of characters, and it leads into New Avengers, so its worth reading.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

I didn't know there was more than one. 

I was referring to the one that came out in 2004, and has the New Avengers in it... I guess (I've only seen the cover art). Is this the book where Fury does, whatever he did, that made him have to go underground?


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 31, 2008)

Yup- the 2004 one is the one in which Nick Fury does "stuff" which leads to him going underground and forms a sort of prelude to New Avengers. It's pretty funky, particularly the artwork. (In a good way)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks, Green Lantern. 



*downloading


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, I'm looking for a TPB (or GN) that is at least as good as Kingdom Come, but from *Marvel*. Hopefully something that isn't too continuity driven.

What do you all recommend?


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 1, 2008)

The equivalent to Kingdom Come for Marvel would be the Earth X/Universe X/Paradise X trilogy I suppose?

It's.. not bad.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've never read Kingdom Come, but *Captain America: The Chosen* is an awesome, non-continuity story. I think the tpb is being released sometime next month.


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 1, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Okay, I'm looking for a TPB (or GN) that is at least as good as Kingdom Come, but from *Marvel*. Hopefully something that isn't too continuity driven.
> 
> What do you all recommend?



sorry to tell you this but Marvel dosent have anygood GN out or even near as good as kingdom come.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hadouken the Man Slayer said:


> read the punisher war journals. they are very good.



What? No man, just...just no. There's a rule of thumb when reading Punisher comics. Punisher + Garth Ennis = awesome. Any of the Punishers written by Ennis is good, but his MAX Punisher line is especially recommendable. It puts War Journal to shame. 



Hadouken the Man Slayer said:


> can anyone recommend a good graphic novel ? i dont know im just more into those then regular comics



One highly recommendable one would be Maus by Art Spiegelman. Its a comic based on the memoirs of his father, who was a Holocaust survivor. It also deals a bit about his owned tortured relationship with his father. It won a Pulitzer Prize.

As for comic book series:
1. Usagi Yojimbo - classic samurai series by Stan Sakai. Tells the story of Miyamoto Usagi a samurai who's a rabbit ronin on a warrior's pilgrimage (all the characters are animals). He runs into all sorts of adventures, some political and others supernatural. Has a lot of Japanese mythology and bushido mixed into it.

2. League of Extraordinary Gentlemen - a steam punk fantasy by Alan Moore. Its like Justice League except with Victorian literature figures like Captain Nemo and Dr. Jekyll. However, there are twists to the character. Nemo is an Indian science pirate and Jekyll can go Hulk. They fight against characters like Fu Manchu, the Martians from War of the Worlds, and Professor Moriarty. 

3. Fables - Similar to League of Extraordinary Gentlemen except with fairy tale creatures. What if characters like Snow White and the Big Bad Wolf are real? Here they live in New York City as refugees (calling themselves fables) who escaped from persecution from a mysterious Adversary. They are ageless and become stronger the more their stories are known. They have to find out who the Adversary is and retake their homelands. Characters are also reimagined. For example, Prince Charming is a schemer who has married and divorced Snow White, Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella.

4. Y the Last Man - Science fiction comic. One day a mysterious plague kills all mammals with a Y chromosome, except for a guy name Yorick Brown and his monkey. He's the titular last man on Earth. The comic actually plays it straight and examines how society would change if all the men suddenly disappear. For example, Israel become the most powerful military in the world because they are the only country that conscripts female to active combat roles. Australia rules the seas as they are the only nation that allows females to be submarine captains. Yorick is joined by one female secret agent and 
another geneticist who must struggle to survive in a post apocalyptic world and find a way to save the human race.

5. Jack of Fables - Spin off from Fables. It follows the adventures of Jack Horner (aka Jack of Jack and the Beanstalk, Jack Frost, Jack the Giant Killer) after he is kicked out of the Fables community. He then goes and has adventures in Americana, the fables version of the USA.


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 1, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> What? No man, just...just no. There's a rule of thumb when reading Punisher comics. Punisher + Garth Ennis = awesome. Any of the Punishers written by Ennis is good, but his MAX Punisher line is especially recommendable. It puts War Journal to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recomend both of those because they are some of my favs.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 7, 2008)

Teen Titans Year One


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd like an opinion of *Criminal* please.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

*No More Spandex!*

I'm looking for some really good non-super hero related comics. I really liked these:


100 Bullets
The Call of Duty 911
Foolkiller MAX
Immortal Iron Fist (it's more about kung-fu than superheroics)
The Losers
Punisher MAX
WE3
Y: The Last Man
You guys got any suggestions?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm looking for some really good non-super hero related comics. I really liked these:
> 
> 
> 100 Bullets
> ...



Have you read *The Hood*?

I'd also recommend reading the Heroes GNs if you haven't read those...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've read both. I didn't really care for The Hood though.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm looking for some really good non-super hero related comics. I really liked these:
> 
> 
> 100 Bullets
> ...



Wacthmen
V for Vendetta 
Hellblazer
Grendal


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm looking for some really good non-super hero related comics. I really liked these:
> 
> 
> 100 Bullets
> ...



Ghost World
Ice Haven
Twentieth Century Eightball 
Eightball #23: The Death-Ray 
Books of Magick: Life During Wartime 
Vimanarama 
The Human Target 
Jack of Fables
Hawaiian Dick


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

The Human Target seems te be what I was shooting for. Thanks ghstwrld.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The Human Target seems te be what I was shooting for. Thanks ghstwrld.



No Hawaiian Dick?


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 12, 2008)

Two other comics that I would recommend are:
1. Blacksad - French comic that has a film noir / detective novel tone. There are three comics, and they use anthropomorphic animals as characters. Otherwise, they act pretty much like humans, without any superpowers or magic. It takes place around the 1940s, based on hints of being after the "Great War." The first novel introduces Blacksad, the titular detective (portrayed as a panther), and how he tries to solve the mystery of a former lover's murder. The second novel is about finding a missing girl in a Southern town caught between racial tensions of the Ku Klux Klan and Black separatists. The third novel deals with Blacksad's experience with the Red Scare and Nazi hunters. The art is pretty detailed, and the stories are pretty good.

2. Preacher - Garth Ennis's most famous series. Tells the story of Jesse Custer, a preacher who suddenly finds himself inhabited by Genesis who is a being born from an angel and demon and has the powers equal to God Almighty. As a result, God has abandoned his throne and Jesse (joined by his girlfriend and Cassidy, an Irish vampire) goes across America to find Him. Meanwhile, he is being pursued by the Grail, a secret society who protects the bloodline of Christ (the descendants have longed become inbred retards) and the unstoppable Heaven-sent Saint of Killers. Known for its irreverent take on religion, violence, and dark humor, it also examines American culture and friendship under fire. Highly recommendable series.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> No Hawaiian Dick?


omg punz. 


hcheng02 said:


> Two other comics that I would recommend are:
> *1. Blacksad - French comic that has a film noir / detective novel tone. *There are three comics, and they use anthropomorphic animals as characters. Otherwise, they act pretty much like humans, without any superpowers or magic. It takes place around the 1940s, based on hints of being after the "Great War." The first novel introduces Blacksad, the titular detective (portrayed as a panther), and how he tries to solve the mystery of a former lover's murder. The second novel is about finding a missing girl in a Southern town caught between racial tensions of the Ku Klux Klan and Black separatists. The third novel deals with Blacksad's experience with the Red Scare and Nazi hunters. The art is pretty detailed, and the stories are pretty good.
> 
> 2. Preacher - Garth Ennis's most famous series. Tells the story of Jesse Custer, a preacher who suddenly finds himself inhabited by Genesis who is a being born from an angel and demon and has the powers equal to God Almighty. As a result, God has abandoned his throne and Jesse (joined by his girlfriend and Cassidy, an Irish vampire) goes across America to find Him. Meanwhile, he is being pursued by the Grail, a secret society who protects the bloodline of Christ (the descendants have longed become inbred retards) and the unstoppable Heaven-sent Saint of Killers. Known for its irreverent take on religion, violence, and dark humor, it also examines American culture and friendship under fire. Highly recommendable series.


I hadn't heard of that one before. Sounds interesting.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> omg punz. I hadn't heard of that one before. Sounds interesting.



Check the request thread. I swore its been there before, although I'm not sure if the links still work. Tell me what you think about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Found it at one of my sources. I'll read it after I finish Human Target.


----------



## superattackpea (Feb 14, 2008)

Lex Luthor Man of Steel


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 23, 2008)

^that was a weird read for me but i would recommend it to superman fans.


----------



## superattackpea (Feb 24, 2008)

when i first started reading it i thought it was going to turn out as nothing more then candy for luther fanboys, depicting him as an angel of hope who could do know wrong, but i felt it really pulled itself togther at the end. 

especialy when he had the children killed, that did a great job of depicting a man who has a noble goal but is willing to reach it through unjust means. a few of the quotes weren't to shabby either.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Found it at one of my sources. I'll read it after I finish Human Target.


The Human Target mini-series was pretty good. 

The following graphic novel didn't make sense if it was supposed to continue directly from the mini. Why is chance schitzo all of a sudden? And series seemed to drag on. and on, and on...


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The Human Target mini-series was pretty good.
> 
> The following graphic novel didn't make sense if it was supposed to continue directly from the mini. Why is chance schitzo all of a sudden? And series seemed to drag on. and on, and on...



So is the series over?
Also have you read Blacksad yet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, it got cancelled, but it lasted 22 issues. Go figure. 

I DL'd the first Blacksad book, I just hadn't read it.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, it got cancelled, but it lasted 22 issues. Go figure.
> 
> I DL'd the first Blacksad book, I just hadn't read it.



Wow, it got cancelled? Did they even finish the story or was it left hanging? And how did the story drag? 

Also, the first Blacksad book is OK. Personally I like the 2nd and 3rd ones better.   Tell me what you think when you're done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think they gave it a proper ending, but it WAS cancelled at book 21. I dragged on with things that didn't make sense. Chance is "cured" but now Tom wants to be Chance, blah blah blah, women... cliche'... boredom *delete files*


----------



## Deviate (Feb 26, 2008)

I just finished reading Alias and The Pulse. I must say, Alias was a very well written series. I loved how this series was a MAX series, but it wasn't over the top how Punisher sometimes feels. I loved Jessica's back story, and it will kill me if Jessica ends up being a Skrull.

I only wished that The Pulse was a MAX series, because I sure as hell missed the sex and the cursing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you have to have seen the Alias tv show to understand the character?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 26, 2008)

Completely unrelated. Alias is about a retired Hero named Jessica Jones who has become a private eye. She gets anal fucked by Luke Cage in the first issue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 26, 2008)

That's good, because I haven't seen the show. Now I'll check it out.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 26, 2008)

Spy Smasher posted the links in the you-know-what thread about three days ago.  Enjoy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

​


> From the movie 28 Days Later comes four original tales chronicling the greatest horror humanity has ever faced the Rage Virus itself.
> *Spoiler*: _info_
> 
> 
> ...


​Honestly, I thought it was gonna suck because I didn't really care for the movie. It turned out being pretty good. I especially liked the 'Outbreak' story.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 8, 2008)

I like

O.M.A.C
All star bats
Punisher MAX
Shadowpact
Superman: Red son
Villains united
Immortal ironfist
Thor: vikings
Day of vengence
Sinestro corps
Namor
Annihilation

That should be enough to give you a accurate acessment

Got anything for me? (also i like Blackbolt)


----------



## Deviate (Mar 8, 2008)

I can't say for sure but I've nothing but good things about a mini called Spider-Man and the Human Torch. I think its about four issues long and its filled with the lulz. Written by Dan Slott.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 14, 2008)

Two new comics I would like to recommend:
*
1. Cairo: a graphic novel by G. Willow Wilson *- The story starts with a drug smuggler, but it quickly sprawls out through his connections and those he meets through chance (or more likely, destiny). His sister is friendly with a frustrated journalist experiencing censorship, who meets a lost American girl who speaks a little Arabic. The smuggler sells a stolen hookah to a Lebanese boy, but a bad guy wants it back and takes the reporter and girl as hostages to get it. Then there’s the lost Israeli soldier who needs to get back across the border and hijacks the smuggler to give her a ride. It all comes together in creative ways as the journey leads through a legendary land on a quest for a magical artifact. A story of "magical realism" that mixes modern day politics and realistic human characters with the fantastic. I like how it is rooted in Arab and Islamic mythology and also pays homage to the pre-Islamic Egyptian mythos but does it in a matter-of-fact manner. There are no apologetics or extended monologues either.
*
2. Girls by Lunar Brothers *- Set in tiny, rural Pennystown -- where everyone knows everyone else by name -- Girls follows the story of how Ethan and the town's handful of residents react to a brutal outside threat. At first, it follows the formula of a sci-fi zombie or alien invasion story, as the characters pull together to fight for their lives against the invaders, who have encased their town in an impenetrable bubble, preventing their escape or cries for help from the outside world. However, things aren't stay that simple. First of all, the invaders just happen to be hot, naked chicks who want to have sex so they can reproduce by laying giant eggs. Also believe it or not, the flesh-eating naked chicks only attack the town's women. All they want to do with the town's men is get it on. They're beautiful, naked, and all they want is sex. Now, what would any red-blooded American male do?

The story plays the concept straight. The townspeople go through hell and act like it. They get paranoid, turn on each other, argue, and relationships and nerves get frayed. Sexual tensions also rise. Highly recommendable.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2008)

I read *Girls*, it was pretty crazy. 

And it got me thinking about "stuff".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 20, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> I read *Girls*, it was pretty crazy.
> 
> And it got me thinking about "stuff".


What is this "stuff" you speak of?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2008)

Lawl, you'll know once you read it, the comic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 20, 2008)

Another comic worth recommending.

1. *Batman: No Man's Land* - I generally don't keep track of mainstream superhero comics. However, I heard many good things about this storyline and gave it a shot. It's excellent. The premise is this: Gotham City is hit by a 7.6 earthquake that totally devastates it. Since Gotham City is known to be a city of urban blight and crime, the US government decides that its beyond saving and tells everyone to evacuate the city. It then blows up the bridges, blockades the area, and declares the city to be a No Mans Land that is not a part of the US anymore. Bruce Wayne tries in vain to convince Congress but is ridiculed and ignored. When he goes back into Gotham as Batman, he finds that a new order has formed. There is no more infrastructure, electricity, or running water. The city has divided itself into small fiefdoms controlled by gang lords. Cash and jewels are worthless, but canned goods, bullets, and batteries are at a premium. Penguin controls a conduit to the outside world and smuggles goods in for a profit. Meanwhile, the remaining Gotham City Police Department (GCPD) who stays behind are lead by Commissioner Gordan who wages urban combat to take back the city block by block. Gordan is angry and bitter that Batman has not been seen for months, and most people are not scared of Batman anymore.  One of the main criticisms of Batman is that he is too reliant on technology, and this storyline deals with how has to adapt to a tech-free world in No Man's Land. He also has to rebuilt his street cred as well as his relationship with Gordan. 

BTW LIL_MO, have you read Girls and Blacksad yet? What do you think of them?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 22, 2008)

So I finally got around to reading "Girls"... Never a dull moment 10/10 

I loved it. I don't think I've ever gotten so many lulz from one comic. I don't mean "lol" that was somewhat humorous, but I only kinda smiled. It utterly EFFIN HILARIOUS! I cried a few times that I was laughing so hard. 
*Spoiler*: _spoiler lulz_ 





Ethan told everyone off at the bar
The black lady killed the wrong person with a skillet,
Ying-Ma "Fair trade fucker!"
The "fap fap fap" scene
The gay dude got eaten for being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
the emo kid committed suicide
Kenny was constantly fuckin hoes
The entire dialogue was gold
The slow kid, chopped his dads fingers off, and accidentally shot him
EPIC LULZ! X3



Also the story was great. It was such a "human" story, if you get me, kinda like The Walking Dead. It shows how people react in desperate situations. I also hated some of the characters and I mean really HATED, like that bitch Nancy... That's good writing by the Luna Brothers. 

You can read the first issue online. 
Link


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So I finally got around to reading "Girls"... Never a dull moment 10/10
> 
> I loved it. I don't think I've ever gotten so many lulz from one comic. I don't mean "lol" that was somewhat humorous, but I only kinda smiled. It utterly EFFIN HILARIOUS! I cried a few times that I was laughing so hard.
> *Spoiler*: _spoiler lulz_
> ...



Yeah, I thought you would like especially after you said how you liked 28 Days Later. And yeah, Nancy was a bitch. I actually smiled when she got what was coming to her. Any character you particularly liked?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

I think Ethan would be my favorite guy and Ying Ma for my favorite girl.


----------



## lavi69 (Mar 27, 2008)

i'm thinking about getting into american comics, whats a good one to ease me in from the transition from manga?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> i'm thinking about getting into american comics, whats a good one to ease me in from the transition from manga?


Anything drawn by Humberto Ramos. 

But seriously, which American comic heroes (or villians) in other media do you like? You know from cartoons, movies and stuff... That way we could direct you to something you'd be interested in.


----------



## lavi69 (Mar 27, 2008)

well i really liked the movies v for vendetta and sin city and 300. and all the classics are good, superman the flash, silver surfer,batman, spiderman, the hulk, x-men. but i'd like something different from the classics


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh, cool. 
Try  and if you like that continue reading Green Lantern (vol.4). It's really good. 

I'd also suggest . This one is anothee one of my favs. I don't even like Captain America (the character) but this book is great. 

And last but not least, the  cause "everybody was kung-fu fighting"


----------



## Ziko (Mar 30, 2008)

*Getting more into Comics, mostly Marvel.*

I'm going to get more involved in comicbooks, and since I'm pretty much a Marvel fan, I think Marvel comics is mostly what I'm going to read.
But I need some help, first of all, I need to know: What comics are worth reading?

I KNOW I'm going to read Spiderman. But what other heroes are worth checking out?

And 2nd, I see there are very many different kinds of comics about the Marvel characters. I've probably seen over 5 different Spiderman types.
Now, what would be the best, coolest and most "original" version of each comic serie?

Ive read 1 issue of the Civil Wars, the one where many of the super heroes were in, and personally I loved it.

So..Please help a poor guy who wants to join the Marvel fanbase


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2008)

- Nova
- Runaways
- Immortal Iron Fist


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 30, 2008)

*Whistles*
I'm going to go merge this with the Comic Recomendations thread, as after all, that thread (soon to be this thread) is great for advice regarding what's good and what's not 

CHOCOLATE EGG CREMES!

*merges threads*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I'm going to get more involved in comicbooks, and since I'm pretty much a Marvel fan, I think Marvel comics is mostly what I'm going to read.
> 
> But I need some help, first of all, I need to know: What comics are worth reading?
> 
> ...


 
*Marvel Comics *

*** Captain America vol.5
*** Civil War Chronicles
*** Immortal Iron Fist
House of M
Spider-Man: One More Day
Union Jack: London Falling
X-23
*** X-Force
X-Men: Academy-X
X-Men: End of Greys
X-Men: The Vulcan Saga
*** Young Avengers
*MAX Comics *


*** Punisher vol.5
Supreme Power
Supreme Power: Doctor Spectrum
Supreme Power: Hyperion
Supreme Power: Nighthawk
*Ultimate Marvel (just read them all )*

Ultimate Adventures
Ultimate Daredevil and Elektra
Ultimate Elektra
*** Ultimate Fantastic Four
Ultimate Galactus Trilogy
*** Ultimate Human
Ultimate Ironman
*** Ulrimate Ironman II
Ultimate Marvel Team-Up
Ultimate Power
Ultimate Six
*** Ultimate Spider-Man
Ultimate Vision
Ultimate War
Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk
*** Ultimate X-Men
Ultimates
Ultimates 2
**= on-going title *
The older titles can be found in *trade paperbacks*. ​


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 30, 2008)

Gah lag!

I will merge the threads!

edit:

MERGED!

TAKE THAT VBULLETIN!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

CHOCOLATE EGG CREAMS!


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 30, 2008)

Is it creams or cremes?

If its the former, then no wonder I wasn't able to merge the threads on the first go


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Is it creams or cremes?
> 
> If its the former, then no wonder I wasn't able to merge the threads on the first go


It's "cremes". lol


----------



## Sylar (Mar 30, 2008)

M0 did I see you just RECOMEND One More Day?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> M0 did I see you just RECOMEND One More Day?


Did I see you NOT RECOMMEND it?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 30, 2008)

Can someone recommend me some good Iron Man? I need something to pump me up for the movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> *Can someone recommend me some good Iron Man?* I need something to pump me up for the movie.


*looks for NeoDMC

He's our resident Iron-tard. He'll probably help when he logs on.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 30, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Can someone recommend me some good Iron Man? I need something to pump me up for the movie.



Ultimates
Ultimates 2
Ultimate Iron Man
Ultimate Iron Man II


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

lol @ you not mentioning 616 Ironman.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never heard of 616 Ironman before, know where I can read it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

616 Ironman is "regular" Ironman.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

I love Ultimates 1 and 2 and Kick-Ass and I kinda liked Civil War, what other good comics has Millar written?


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 3, 2008)

Wanted is also another good Millar book.

His run on the Authority was pretty good, especially when the Old Doctor fights the Authority.

Of course Superman Red Son.

And you should definitely start following his run of 616 Fantastic four, its really looking quite good.


----------



## molkame (Apr 3, 2008)

*New to american comics*

Anyone want to give me some tips on what to pick up? something ledgendary and not in run anymore?


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2008)

Can you be more specific?  What are you looking for?  Legendary and not in... run (?) anymore?  Do you mean a comic that has run it's course?  Why would you want to try to collect and read those?  

Personal recommendations I'd have to go with X-Factor and Runaways, both from Marvel.  I like the somewhat non-traditional comic book spin both titles have.  Or the new incarnation of Thor.  That one just started not too long ago.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2008)

Do not read anything written by Jeph Loeb for Marvel, they will make you emo. You can certainly read his DC books which are quite solid


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Lol, obvious spy is obvious 


You should buy ultimate issues when you can, and my personal favorites, Runaways and Young Avengers.
The new New X-men are nice, but the young are fail.
X-factor is always good, but you can avoid just about anything else in both marvel and DC like the plague.
Other than that, go ahead and grab some Buffy/Angel


----------



## Taleran (Apr 3, 2008)

do you just want a list?


Sandman
Lucifer
Miracle Man
Watchmen
V for Vendetta
Saga of the Swamp Thing
Kingdom Come


for start


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 3, 2008)

*CHOCOLATE EGG CREAM!*

*Merges threads*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

lol "creme eggs"


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 3, 2008)

Fixed it- happy now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Overjoyed


----------



## molkame (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks i didnt even know they have a teen titans comic


----------



## Deviate (Apr 8, 2008)

I recommend the 2003 mini, The Eternal. Wasn't paying attention to the story all that much, but it has sex and nipples all over the pages.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I recommend the 2003 mini, The Eternal. Wasn't paying attention to the story all that much, but it has sex and nipples all over the pages.




I recommend 'Pride of Baghdad'. I actually just bought this one on a whim and I'm glad I did. It's really, really great. It's kinda like The Lion King... only set in a combat zone. It's also based on a true story.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 9, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I recommend the 2003 mini, The Eternal. Wasn't paying attention to the story all that much, but it has sex and nipples all over the pages.



I saw that in a dump a few days ago and proceeded to collect it.

It wasn't a bad story, the Celestials look pretty funny though



LIL_M0 said:


> I recommend 'Pride of Baghdad'. I actually just bought this one on a whim and I'm glad I did. It's really, really great. It's kinda like The Lion King... only set in a combat zone. It's also based on a true story.



I read that yesterday in Borders. I saw the Kingdom Come tpb and was weighing up which one I wanted more (I only had enough cash for one of them) and I picked KC because I've always wanted to read it. I eventually just read Pride of Baghdad in the store since it's relatively short but it was a good decent read, pity it's so short though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, Pride of Baghdad was awesome. I'm glad I bought it. Sucks what happened at the end though...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 9, 2008)

The bear was frigging _HUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGe_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Huge and bad ass.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 9, 2008)

Gotta read Pride of Baghdad soon.

One comic I would recommend:

1. *Richard Matheson's I Am Legend*: There is a comic that based on the original novel, which is quite different from the Will Smith story. It talks about an ordinary man name Robert Neville. He is the sole survivor of a mysterious plague that has killed off most of the population. The ones left have been transformed into things that strongly resemble vampires. It goes through his daily routines, how the isolation is getting to him, his flashbacks about his past and family, and how he tries to learn more about the vampires. Unlike the Will Smith version, he isn't a scientist nor a soldier. He's just an average Joe thats stuck in an extraordinary situation, which makes the comic kinda grim and gritty. The title I am Legend also has very different implications than the one given in the Will Smith movie.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I saw that in a dump a few days ago and proceeded to collect it.
> 
> It wasn't a bad story, the Celestials look pretty funny though



Yeah, what the hell was up with that? They looked fucking retarded. I thought it was weird they choose a white woman to be the first 'human' in the marvel universe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

Overall I liked the art though, I'm a fan of Kev Walker. He did (might still do) loads of art for Magic: The Gathering cards and I enjoyed all of his cards


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

So, what's hot this week?

The Amazing Spider-Man

Well, I have to say, it's been a while now, and the devil's retcon hasn't been retconned yet, and that disturbs me. It introduces the Vern character, bet he won't be importat at all 
The art is also excrutiating, You can't make out eighty percent of the drawings, and the other twenty percent that you can understand what it is, is mostly snow.
Of all the pages in this issue, the one with JJJ is the one I would not wipe my ass with. That and the centerfold, but only because them staples really hurt.
After reading it, I think that it's safe to afree that the Spider-Man boycott should go on.


Fantastic Four Five Five Fix

Heh. Having a hard time to consider it mainstream. Alot of big changes happen within the FF day to day life, but they go completley unexplored, like they were irrelevant, and if they suddenly stoped doing that it really wouldn't matter at all. They could be two completly difrent people.
And plotwise I think it's to big of a deal to not be made a big deal. I feel like they're going "So, they're bealding a new freaking planet. Big whoop." 
Why don't we just do that everytime something happens? Polution? Let's moove to a new planet. Skrull invade? New planet. You got your chocolate on my peanut butter? New Planet. This "Cap" character, (wich is a desgusting name to call a robot) is made a bigger deal than the fact they're building a NEW PLANET! They only dedicate one speach buble to the fact that they have evacuated every military organization in america, and another one to evacuate every military facility in the world because of this lil' dude. And somehow this robot whoops the fourty biggest heroes in less than eight minutes. I mean Sentry is over there. Damn piker! I mean, is this weakness? Being written anywhere else other than his own book?
And he's not even all that bad, I mean, featwise he's no Ultron, or no doctor doom, all he does is walk around and zap things.
And in the end, Reed Richards cames along riding his motorcicle, like a big baddass cowboy and he's coming to save the day

Really Reed? You're gonna save the day? You Reed Richards who couldn't save himself from a skrul with a squirt gun?

The art however is great, I liked it alot. I mean, Jhonny dosen't look as sexy, but hey, fanservice can only get you so far.
It had snow though. What's up with snow this week?
I say get the book if you're a fan, if not, wait for a better one.

Avengers Fairy Tail

Writing marvel fairy tail and make it sound good is really hard, because you have to combine two difrent stories, and at some points, it almost feels like they're hammering it together, and because we know both stories, it becames rather predicatable, and often desliked.
The art was nice, even though it looked a little like it was drawn with crayons sometimes, others it was really good. My props to the scarlet fairy.
Don't pick it up, and wait for the trades if you want it 



Tiny Titans


TITNY TITAAAANS ​


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 10, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Tiny Titans
> 
> 
> TITNY TITAAAANS



Although I know that's just a typo, 'nuff said!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

I would suggest you guys to read Amazing Spider-Girl, it's kinda back to the roots Spider-man except replace the 'man' with 'girl'. It certainly better than BND


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

WOLVERINE 64
I enjoyed this issue, as far as a wolverine story goes, it goes pretty nicely, and Mistique is actually well done here, and Wolverine can still survive being blown up to pieces, so that's always nice to hear, and Mistyque plot development is always welcome to me
I still don't like the way this story is being driven, because honestly, the Wolverine I know now would not bother himself to go at the lengths he's going just to kill Mistique. He's being a hipocrite by going after someone who is far less of a mass murderer than he is, with something less than a vague motivation that Mistique needs to die as a punishment. Who died and made the X-Men the judges of Sha-la-la? They keep sounding more and more like self righteous villans.
Truth is, Mistique blew up that musq only because Wolverine was chasing after her, and the same applies for everything else. I feel like Wolverine might even be a more vile villan than Mistique, who right now is only trying to survive, and we know next to all of her bad deeds were comited because she trully believed that they were fundamental to save her daughter. She has nothing else to be a terrorist for, and let's face it, after going after Magneto, Vulcan, Galactus and all kinds of World/galaxy/universe threats, does it really seem likely that Logan is gonna travel the world to go after Mistique? Someone he was actually friends with? It's just.. No. It's wrong, it's out of character. The Legacy Virus and the Skrull invasion are out there, who gives a fuck about Mistique when a thousand more dangerous shapeshifters are on the loose? She's probably one of their best trumps! Like I said, it's a nice Wolverine story, and I love Mistique, and so far they haven't done anything offensive when it cames to continuity, but this  whole "Get Mistique" arc better be filler. Shit, if he wants to kill her so bad, he knows their paths are gonna cross again, so he can take his chance then. It's not like he had any troubles with blantly killing people in front of his friends before.
The art was great, and I know how tricky drawing midshiftin mistique can be, not to mention a healing Logan, and I particularly enjoyed the last page, though it felt a little like pointless testosterone, I think it helps make Mistique more badass. But since she is a lesbian, what's the point?
Buy it if you're a fan of Wolverine and want the colection, wait for it if you are a Mistique fan to see if this arc is worth the money. If not, then it's pointless.​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2008)

Mystique is bisexual, not a lesbian. Lesbian's aren't willing to sleep with men


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Get Mystique is pointless. Nothing worth mentioning has happend... Well except for _yet another _fucking uncalled for "mystery" of Wolverine's past is revieled.

I'll read it until the end because of the gratuitous violence, gratuitous nekkidness and the gratuitous gratuitiveness.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2008)

Just wait until they finally reveal that Mystique is actually a bisexual guy that's just very comfortable with his femininity


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Just wait until they finally reveal that Mystique is actually a bisexual guy that's just very comfortable with his femininity



That sounds like the perfect fan-fiction material

Lemme get some tissues


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Get Mystique is pointless. Nothing worth mentioning has happend... Well except for _yet another _fucking uncalled for "mystery" of Wolverine's past is revieled.
> 
> I'll read it until the end because of the gratuitous violence, gratuitous nekkidness and the gratuitous gratuitiveness.



You forgot gratuitous amounts of pwnage!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2008)

*Incredible Hercules 116​​​​*

Great read, from the first to the last page. Cho is still around, but I never really got all the hate around this character, I like him very much, and Atenas has a chance to proove herself handy. Of course, the plot was pretty self contained, and quickly solved by a Deus Ex Machina, but man, did it have pwnage around. And the art was great for issue at hand. 
It's one of the issues you buy if you're a fan, or if you don't intend to buy the paperback
My rating: 78% 

*Iron Man Legion of Doom*


So it was a flashback, where for some reason tony stark rides a giant dildo and Doom shows up, and acts like a jerk 
No.
People, you can't just write up some self indulging crap with Iron Man, that makes him look like a Mary Sue, and throw Doom in the misture for the extra sells and hope to get something out of it.
Doom acted like a glorfied twelve year old, who was completly out of character, nothing about this issue made me even willing to acept it as canon. It sucked. I liked the "shut your cow mouth before I rip you face by hand and stop your whore's heart!" much better
And the art was a little average. Nothing new or worth mentioning.
Don't buy it, in fact, if you see someone buying it, stop them
My rating:9%
Extra points for having him destroying one of his armors, and artists paying atention to Doom​


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2008)

Wolverine Origins 24​

W00t, w00t, deadpool does not disapoint. I mean, this has been my favorite wolverine book in the past while, and it's his precessedor equal, even with the absolute lack of an action scene.
It really mooves the deadpool character away from the " bloodlusted squirrel girl" he used to be, and I can't wait to see more of him.
It gets personal and close, while at the same time completly (and by a close call too) subverting or nigh lampshading any clich? or trope.
Technically, this story is self contained, but you know what, it's worth it. It's worth every Deadpool and Wolvie.
The Art was pretty good too. I mean, I was a never a big fan of the metrosexual wolverine they have drawn, that looks awfully tight in them uniform and the way he looks like a wax doll, but they really have no chance but to have him done well. I like he introspective into deadpool's mind and the way he sees things, no one has ever decided to aproach that before, and the moment where Deadpoo's ballons almost turn back to plain white is a really good technique on his psiche. Not to mention the difrence between teen deadpool and real deadpool. Sometimes people forget that he dosen't really look like a normal decent guy with alot of scars drawn, but more like that.
I give it an 89% and recomend buying the issue.

Amazing Spider-Man 557
I dind't want to read this, but what the hell, I was sure Vern was going to came back and throw a glass bottle at the god of death while calling all his hobo friends and making the usual New York stands up for Sipdey routine.
And someone had to take one for the team.
And picture my amusement when said scene came to be 
Whatatweest
You know what else it was lacking? Readable art, a supermodel wife and a dead friend.
You know what it didn't lack? Web Shooter references..
Throwing your webshooters saved the day
Against the incan god of death

Some spidergod based anti god spikes that sprout involuntarly when facing a mistical creature would sure came in handy right about now.
And he lets days pass, even though he was on his way to stop big ass aborted fetus "Freak"
Oh well, he'll back next week
My Rating:12%
I give ten percent everytime they don't change spidey's costume, and the other two are thanks to Vern

That only got twenty bucks outta saving the planet​


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

*Superman: Secret Identity*, read it now.  Best Superman story I have ever read, in my personal top 10 _easily_.

I'd even be willing to bet my rep points that people who hate or dislike Superman will like this mini.


----------



## Ziko (May 4, 2008)

*Best of each serie?*

Ok, I know its a wierd title but I seriously need some help here..

I want to read more comics, however they don't really sell much comics over here so I'm not really into it so much.
So, since I don't have much knowledge about comics, I need some help here.

I see that every serie has ALOT of different versions.
Like Amazing Spiderman, Spiderman One More Day etc.

So I was wondering what was the best and most original version of each of these series:

Spiderman
Batman
Iron Man
Captain America
X-Men
Fantastic Four
The Incredible Hulk
Superman

Yeah, it's alot of comics, but I really need to know what the best version of those series are.
And I know this is a wierd question, but are the movies of these comics based on any of their versions?

And if you think there is another serie I really should check out please tell me!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

Ziko said:


> So I was wondering what was the best and most original version of each of these series:
> I'm not going to humor the "most original" part because the obvious answer is issue 1 but for the Best of in my opinion are
> 
> Spiderman - I haven't read enough to know
> ...


*The Comic Recommendations thread*


----------



## Ziko (May 4, 2008)

Well, I'm not completely sure you understood my questions.
I dont want to know the best volumes, I want to know the best "Serie".

Take spiderman for example: Amazing Spiderman, Ultimate Spiderman and so on.

I want to know which of these "Versions" of spiderman are the best.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

Oh... Of course. I knew that.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 4, 2008)

*Spiderman*- Ultimate Spiderman

*Batman-* There ain't exactly "versions" of Batman, I guess if you wanted to classify it, you could say there are 2 different series of Batman- regular Batman which consists of Detective Comics and Batman, and All-Star Batman and Robin. Pick up a run or two of the classic *regular version*.

*Iron Man*- *Ultimate Ironman *is interesting and would be better for a newcomer IMO then regular Ironman

*Captain America*- Capt America is dead  The only version which has a solo of him is 616, and it currently stars a different Capt. America then you'd probably know, and I don't follow it, so someone'll have to point you to the right direction.

*X-Men*- This is where it gets tricky. Honestly, for all newcomers, I'd recommend *Ultimate X-men*, simply because theres too much backstory to jump in now, what with all the tomfoolery going on.

*Fantastic Four*- Hard call- either jump in on * regular Fantastic Four*, starting from *554* OR from the beginning of *Ultimate Fantastic Four*
The Incredible Hulk- don't know, don't care. But there is only 1 Hulk series going on, so you're kind of stuck there.

*Superman*- Pick up *All Star Superman.*

I can see where it'd be confusing in terms of titles and whatnot, but generally speaking, for Marvel, titles have an Ultimate and a regular version, and for DC they have an All-Star (or Year One) version and the regular version.

Where it gets confusing is when the regular versions have a few differently named comics with the same characters. These comics whilst being named different, still follow the same plotlines (usually) so there is no real difference between the titles (broad and crappy generalisation on my part, but quite true). Ultimate/All-Star versions are different to regular though, and are generally easier for newcomers to jump into.


Also, I'm going to merge this with the Comics recommendation thread, as thats what it's there for


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Also, I'm going to merge this with the Comics recommendation thread, as thats what it's there for


I knew it!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 5, 2008)

Spiderman: For a new reader, yeah, I agree, Ultimate Spider-man.

Iron Man: This is a series where you're not going to find a great "jumping on point." So I'll recommend the current _Iron Man - Director of Shield._ It's really has been excellent. I honestly don't know why more people aren't reading it. 

Captain America: The best Cap _ever _was the Mark Waid / Ron Garney runs from the late 90s. Just ignore the brief "Heroes Reborn" shit.

X-Men: Another series where you're not going to find a great "jumping on point." So I'll say Whedon / Cassaday's recent _Astonishing X-Men _series.

Fantastic Four: The original Lee / Kirby run, no doubt about it.

The Incredible Hulk: Never was a Hulk fan.

Superman: Same as Hulk.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

Are the Detective Comics any good? If so, which stories (preferably after Infinite Crisis, much easier to find). I've already read Ressurection of Ras Al Ghul and Face the Face.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 7, 2008)

Not yet. There's no big arc, just a couple of standalone issues. Dealing with a globe collector, drugs, and a couple teaming up with Zatanna. Pretty boring, if you ask me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks you. 

If they're any Punisher (MAX) fans that haven't done so, I recommend that you read the *Foolkiller (MAX) *mini series. It was really intersting 4/5


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I would suggest you guys to read Amazing Spider-Girl, it's kinda back to the roots Spider-man except replace the 'man' with 'girl'. It certainly better than BND



I saw this post awhile ago and wanted to give you rep. I like the idea of it so i bought volume 1, should be here soon


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 18, 2008)

Captain America v5.  It is the *It* book as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Captain America v5. It is the *It* book as far as I'm concerned.


I concur.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 18, 2008)

You are my homeboy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

**


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2008)

Batman: KnightSaga is a MUST READ for all people who even remotely like Batman.  Not only does i have some of that deep stuff people sometimes like, the first 2/3 of it include pretty much every Batman villain that existed at the time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 19, 2008)

All Hail Megatron

Get it


----------



## callinginsane (Jun 19, 2008)

My current favorite anime/manga is Special Apek

*Spoiler*: _Other anime/manga I read/watch_ 



La corda D' Oro
Vampire Knight
Naruto
_*Special A*_
Shinigami no ballad
Ouran High host club
Captive Heart
etc...I'm quite lazy to mention all><"


----------



## deathgod (Jun 22, 2008)

After watching the trailers for it, I gave Wanted a read and it's awesome. Can anybody recommend some other comics that are like it? Plz and thank you


----------



## Mr Odlaw (Jun 29, 2008)

read The Goon

there really isn't any reason not to


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2008)

What is it about?


----------



## Mr Odlaw (Jun 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What is it about?



a mob enforcer punching zombies, basically

it has a wonderful style and sense of humor, and the plot lately is just going in every right direction


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, I'll check it out.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

stating the obvious:

Every must read *DC: The New Frontier* and the movie that was based on it 

It's basically a retelling of the silver age of DC comics, WW2 was over and the cold war began and a time when new characters like Barry Allen, Hal Jordan, etc. appeared.  It's realyl a must read for ALL Green Lantern fans and for anyone who even remotely likes any DC comic book.

Movie took away the focus off of GL, Flash and Martian Manhunter for a more general look at the whole JL but it was pretty good.

Plus the voice cast for the movie was pretty good, David Boreanaz (aka Angelus) as Hal and  Neil Patrick Harris as Barry among others


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 30, 2008)

Darwyn Cooke is a genius. I loved the movie, and I'm loving the comic series.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey can anyone list what I need to read in order to basically understand the current structure of the Wildstorm Universe?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 3, 2008)

Comics you shoud be reading now:

Captain America v5: BUY THE HARDCOVER WITH THE FIRST 25 ISSUES
Ultimate Spider-man: Currently the only spider-man title with consistent writing and its a lot fun too 
Immortal Iron Fist: Brubaker, Fraction and AJA....do you need more??
Mark Millars KICK-ASS: Its just bad-ass


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

JSA: Liberty Files was badass, it was just great.  Great WW2 action, good COld War moments and it had a great twist near the end.  

the trade includes both 2 issue minis, "JSA: Liberty Files" which takes place in the first halfo f WW2 and revolves around Batman, Dr. Midnight and Hourman searching for Hitler's secret weapon in the deserts of africa and in the streets of europe.  the second mini was "JSA: The Unholy Three" which had the survivors of the WW2 team trying to save the world from an apocalyptic madman who wants to hold the world ransom.  Great characters and very interesting reinterpretation of the entire conceppt of the JSA. Highly recommended.


*Spoiler*: __ 



also Geoff Johns really has some explaining to do when it comes to where he came up with evil superman-prime.  I found Zod to be near identical to prime, minus the whole fanboy aspect.


----------



## Tetos (Jul 24, 2008)

My recommendation list is pretty small ^^

Dark Legacy Comics (About World of Warcraft)

VGCats (about gaming in general)

I love their art and their jokes


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

listen up you bastards:

READ STARMAN

one of the best comics I've read in quite a while.


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 4, 2008)

Jack of Fables
The New Avengers
House of M
Civil War

pm me for more info


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 7, 2008)

Your Superhero fixes...
From DC Comics
- Action Comics
- Batman
- Detective Comics (sometimes a hit and miss though)
- The Flash
- Catwoman (officially ending this month... odd how it is Catwoman and not Wonder Woman lol)

Marvel
- Amazing Spider-Man *I only put this here with great anticipation for John Romita Jr's return to the flagship title. Plus the preview arcs seem more promising than what has been delivered as of yet through BND.
- Ultimate Spider-Man
- It might because of the SI but all Avenger titles.
- Nova
- Astonishing X-Men
- Captain America
- Thor

Other titles worth mentioning (away from the casual known superheroes to stuff worth mentioning)
- Fables (Vertigo Comics/DC)
- The Darkness (Top Cow)
- Witchblade (Top Cow)
- Buffy (Dark Horse)
- Dark Tower mini's (Marvel)
- Y: The Last Man (Vertigo Comics/DC) *just ended it's run.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

Just popping in to tell everyone to read Transformers


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

you bastards must read All-StarSuperman, or you're all gayer thanLoeb


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

this is the greatest trade ever, if you haven't bought this you're ghey



Not only does it include *Killing Joke* AND *Whatever Happened To The Man Of Tomorrow?*, but it includes many of his GLC stories and many, many more.  buy it now ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## deathgod (Aug 9, 2008)

The Walking Dead series. Every horror/zombie or comic fan in general should read it. Great series


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Aug 9, 2008)

^I just started reading the Walking Dead on TPB. I didn't get to finish the first volume, yet, but when I did read it, I didn't want to put it down. 


I'm also getting the Library Editions of Hellboy.


I've got TONS of DC stuff, now I got WD from Image and Hellboy from DH. Now, I'm still looking for some Marvel stuff to add to my collection. Any Marvel recommendations? Something that's not too continuity heavy, but as good or nearly as good as Dark Knight Returns, Kingdom Come, or Death and Return of Superman. I also like Idenitity Crisis and 52. Doesn't matter what era, I've got COIE and GA Green Lantern V1, so the art doesn't bother me, so long as it's good.


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 10, 2008)

Everyone needs to read Wildstorm starting from Armageddon to Number of the Beast.

Talk about shaking the status quo!!!! This is the kind of BIG continuity shaking ish that DC and Marvel need to do with their events, rather than pussyfooting around with little  things which don't have any long term repercussions.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

everyone MUST read Geoff Johns' run of The Flash, among the best runs of the past few years DC has ever had, though it doesn't reach the heights of Green Lantern or Action Comics, its still a very good read.  The way he reinvents the Rogues is brilliant, not to mention unleashing Zoom on the world and making the Flash equivalent of "One More Day" work.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 12, 2008)

It's been along time since I've read 'superhero' -comics, but I have read some Spiderman before. What books can you recommend that's 'official' and don't have too farfetched stories about the amazing Spiderman?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

Ultimate Spider-Man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2008)

Definately Ultimate Spider-Man. You'll love it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> I've got TONS of DC stuff, now I got WD from Image and Hellboy from DH. Now, I'm still looking for some Marvel stuff to add to my collection. Any Marvel recommendations? Something that's not too continuity heavy, but as good or nearly as good as Dark Knight Returns, Kingdom Come, or Death and Return of Superman. I also like Idenitity Crisis and 52. Doesn't matter what era, I've got COIE and GA Green Lantern V1, so the art doesn't bother me, so long as it's good.


X-Men: God Loves, Man Kills and Punisher: Welcome Back, Frank.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 13, 2008)

Ex Machina, Y: The Last Man, Runaways, everything Vaughan.
and Laika. Oh, and Hellboy.


----------



## EPO GUMMSTA (Aug 13, 2008)

ult spiderman is best comic ever read, go read it higly reccomended


----------



## chrisp (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks! Is there any other comic books, perhaps a fairly new one, that's worth buying?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

Invincible and Firebreather


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

so people, think that Dan Slott is just a comedy writer do ya?  WRONG



Arkham Asylum: Living Hell 

story is that a white collar criminal decides that the best way to avoid prison rape is to say that he's crazy and go to arkham and it'll be all good.  hahahahahahahaha poor mother******...

anyways he goes crazy and it's a pretty sick downward spiral for him


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2008)

^ man, that has awesome sauce all over it. is it published yet or in the process? I want


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

came out years ago, and then DC let him go over to Marvel 

Honestly I got this at the library, saw Slott's name and was all "cool an arkham comedy"

 @ my assumption.  I mean the climax was the most twisted thing slott has put on paper


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll try and find that in the libraries here.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

since I'm pretty sure I haven't posted this already:

READ DAREDEVIL.  Frank Miller and Brian Michael Bendis' runs are both near perfect and among the best Marvel has produced.  Kevin Smith, Ed Brubaker and David Mack all have good runs as well.


----------



## Spidey (Aug 15, 2008)

^I second that. Those writers have made Daredevil my second favorite character ever. I wish Christopher Nolan would do a dd movie, it would rock. I'll recommend Wolverine by Chris Claremont and frank miller.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 19, 2008)

What issues of DD are written by those two. I checked out a few issues of DD but the artstyle turned me off. But I'm willing to give it another try.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> came out years ago, and then DC let him go over to Marvel
> 
> *Honestly I got this at the library, saw Slott's name and was all "cool an arkham comedy"*
> 
> * @ my assumption.* I mean the climax was the most twisted thing slott has put on paper


 **


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

deathgod said:


> What issues of DD are written by those two. I checked out a few issues of DD but the artstyle turned me off. But I'm willing to give it another try.



yeah the art takes a while to get used to but it PERFECTLY complements Bendis' writing

anyways Miller run was Daredevil vol. 1 #168-191, 219, 226-233 + The Man Without Fear 5-issue miniseries

Bendis' run was Daredevil vol. 2 #16-19, 26-50, 56-81 + the Ninja 3 issue miniseries

though if you try out Bendis' run I'd recommend you read Kevin Smith (Daredevil vol. 2 #1-8) & David Mack's (Daredevil vol. 2 #9-15, 51-55) runs


----------



## deathgod (Aug 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah the art takes a while to get used to but it PERFECTLY complements Bendis' writing
> 
> anyways Miller run was Daredevil vol. 1 #168-191, 219, 226-233 + The Man Without Fear 5-issue miniseries
> 
> ...



Thanks. Guess I'll check out vol.2 and see if I can get into it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah that would be best, just read all of Volume 2 (skip the bob gale run, it sucked), also Brubaker's current run it's pretty good, nowhere near as good as Captain America but still good (his europe arc was bad though, but the rest of it is good)


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2008)

Regarding Arkham Asylum: Living Hell

wow :amazed


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi, can anyone recommend me any good Wildstorm titles?

Thanks


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

dhilonv said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend me any good Wildstorm titles?
> 
> Thanks


The Lost Boys: Reign of Frogs (mini-series). 

It's the only WS title I've ever read, but I like it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

I think he means stuff in the main Wildstorm universe


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 22, 2008)

Start with the Authority. Its the best place to start for mainstream WS.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

which Authority?  Ellis, Millar, Brubaker, Gage?


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

See if i can get them and star reading them


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

mow said:


> Regarding Arkham Asylum: Living Hell
> 
> wow :amazed



indeed, I like how it's basically the origin of Great White, but I love how Slott goes on all of these tangents with the "patients" and workers in the institution.  Slott's best work imho


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*It's a Bird* by Steven T. Seagle



autobiographical book, Steven is assigned by DC to write a Superman book, thing is he hates idea of the character and the fact that he's not relatable and contradictory.  He ponders all these dilemas and also goes on a tangent about how people in his family tend to die early from a genetic disease and ponders what it actually means to be "Super" and what Superman's importance to our culture is.

Very compelling and interesting read overall.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 23, 2008)

/\

That is an excellent read.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *It's a Bird* by Steven T. Seagle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, I haven't read it in a long time (since it first came out probably). I took it off the shelf last night and re-read it. So good.

Thanks!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 1, 2008)

Chris Giarrusso's Mini Marvels since it appeared as a few strips or one-shots years ago. Most recently they've been in the Marvel Adventures titles but I don't buy those much. However, there's the new *Mini Marvels: Rock, Paper, Scissor* digest collecting old Mini Marvel stories including the recent ones!

It was on sale a week before Comic-Con but my comic shop didn't receive enough copies so I couldn't bring it to get signed. However, this past week the shop pulled through and got me a copy. Sweet!

Mini Marvels is a fun take on the Marvel characters. Chris draws them as they were all little kids (a la Peanuts).

It's cute yet satisfies the die-hard fan inside. Can't recommend it enough.

The first print is already sold out so you might have a hard time to find it. BUT! There's a new printing coming soon! Bug your comic shop for a copy. 


*First print cover:*




*Second print cover:*


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

Garth Ennis' Hitman





			
				Vicious1 said:
			
		

> Hitman chronicles the exploits of Tommy Monaghan, an ex-Marine Gulf War veteran turned contract killer from the Cauldron, a lower-class Irish district of Gotham City. He first appeared in The Demon Annual #2 (part of the "Bloodlines" crossover in the summer of 1993), when he is attacked and bitten by a Bloodlines Parasite called Glonth. Instead of dying, the bite unexpectedly triggers his metagene and grants him the powers of x-ray vision and moderate telepathy. A side-effect is that his corneas and irises are solid black, indistinguishable from his pupils; the sight managed to unnerve Batman when he first saw them. The inherited powers later come with limits however, and Monaghan utilizes them selectively, both because of the difficulty of concentrating during an explosive firefight (many of which he is a part of) and the unwanted side-effects of their extended use (which includes anything between a headache and a minor illness). (The "protagonist with supernatural abilities he doesn't use" is a theme the writer Garth Ennis also used in the series Preacher, published largely concurrently with Hitman.)



it's funny as hell and action packed.  I also really liked how unlike his Punisher run, Hitman is FIRMLY entrenched the DCU with hilarious results (Tommy PUKING on Batman, conning Kyle Rayner out of his money)

Also can be very powerful and compelling at times (the finale, pretty much all the issues with Superman in it, etc.)


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

Action Comics #775, Supes takes on an Authorityesque rip-off and perfectly sums up what Supes' way of doing things stands for and why he'll never do things the way they do


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 5, 2008)

The Crow by James O'Barr


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 5, 2008)

So, being a person who reads very few series, what kind of recommendations would you all give to someone who enjoyed reading things like Top 10/Smax, Fables, and The Book of Lost Souls?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

Sandman and Lucifer


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 6, 2008)

Can someone recommend me any good Silver Surfer one-shots or graphic novels?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 8, 2008)

I Like

Countdown arena
Namor the submariner
Thor (Everything), but specifically Thor: Vikings
Orion
Forth World
Forever People
The Authority
Punisher MAX
Villains United
Planet Hulk
OMACS
Shadowpact


That should be enough


What can you reccommend for me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2008)

Blackheart17 said:


> Can someone recommend me any good Silver Surfer one-shots or graphic novels?



Silver Surfer: Requiem


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 8, 2008)

I would like to read the absolute best Wonder Woman story.

What is it though?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

Grant Morrison's Animal man.  read it, now.  I don't care if you hated all his recent appearances in the past 5 years go read it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

Man Without Fear by Frank Miller is probably one of the best "origin" miniseries I've read


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2008)

Wait a minute, when was Mini Marvels released?!?  I was going to buy that.

Does anyone know when the next mini Marvels is going to be on sale?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2008)

I would recommend that one should read Star Wars:The Force Unleashed Novel. 

Tis a pretty good read.

If you want to download it, try here.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi

Can someone recommend me good DareDevil stories, and is it worth reading the latest issues and if it is from where should i start?

And about Hellblazer is it worth reading it from the start?

Thanks


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2008)

Daredevil - The Devil in Cellblock D.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

Indeed, Daredevil is one of my all-time favorite Marvel comics.  Ed Brubaker is doing a *great *job, though I personally still prefer Bendis.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

why the FUCK haven't you guys read Queen and Country yet?  it's one of Greg Rucka's best work.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

I dunno. Mybe because we've never heard of it. ?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 30, 2008)

It's a spy comic series very nice operation red panda was my fav.


----------



## slumpy (Nov 30, 2008)

I Love Sin City and Noir stories. Does any one have a reccomadation for me?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

Read Marvel Comics starting in December. They have a line of Noir comics coming out. Hope this helps.

 Code Breaker


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sooo... Anyone know of a good Teen titans arc/ creator run? ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

Geoff Johns did the first 50ish issues of the current volume



also the Wolfman/Perez run from the 80's is LEGENDARY, pretty much all the big plot points from the TV show were ripped from there, all the Terra/Slade stuff, Brother Blood, Trigon, etc.  

Also it included the evolution of Dick Grayson from Robin to Nightwing and the creation of Timn Drake.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2008)

I forgot to add, I'm only interested in the current stories (year 2000 onward) I hate looking at old comic book art. So thanks, but I'll pass on the 1980's run.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

it has the exact same art as CoIE.

also the 80's IS after the "year 200" 


anyways Johns' Teen Titans had art by *Tony Daniels*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2008)

What is this 200 you speak of? 

I just got the Titan's of tomorrow story (issue 50-54?), I think I'll check that out. While "legally purchasing" the  Johns/ Daniels run.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

that's the very last Johns arc, Sean McKeever takes over right after.  his run is ok so far.

oh and fyi there's an Outsiders/TT crossover in the middle of Johns' run it's TT #24-#26 and Outsiders #24-#25, #28.

the 3 issue Beast Boy mini is included in one of the trades.  also Robin #146-147 tie with it in Infinite Crisis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2008)

Eh, I guess I should just skip to the TT OYL stories then. Thanks Kilowog.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

Teen Titans OYL was by Johns/Daniels


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, I know. I meant I didn't feel like looking for all of those tie-ins and stuff. So I'm skipping to OYL.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

OYL doesn't tie into anything, the only tie in was Infinite Crisis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *OYL doesn't tie into anything,* the only tie in was Infinite Crisis.


Exactly! The perfect jump on point.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

lol I was thinking you were going to skip the OYL arc 

anyways it's Johns, so whatever


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Doesn anyone (Spy_Smasher, NeoDMC) know of any good crrent Iron Man story arcs (i.e. Iron Man v4/Iron Man: DOS)? I've only read "Extremis" and a Mandarin relatid issue from DOS but that sucked.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know man ... I thought all of recent IM has been good. The main series that is, not the Doctor Doom miniseries.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

I just read the "Execute Command" arc, it was pretty good


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

I liked the Knauf Mandarin stuff 

anyways I really, really liked the "Enter the Mandarin" (first meeting of Mandarin and Tony) and "Inevitable" (all of Tony's b list villains team up to do shit) minis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

I didn't like that issue I read because I picked it up in the middle of the story and everyone thought Tony was crazy (or something?) for believing that The Mandarin was alive (or something?).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah I'd read the whole Knauf run after Execute Command, it makes more sense that way


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

everyone who has read the first issue of Punisher: War Zone should read Welcome Back Frank.  it's by the same creative team (Ennis/Dillon), explains why Ma Gnucci has no arms and legs and why she wants Punisher dead.  oh and it also has a minor cameo of DD and Punisher punches out a Polar Bear


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 14, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks Dillon has virtually no variety in his art? At ALL?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Dillions art looks like, even fuglier, Howard Chaykin art.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

I like his art mainly when he does crazy shit like half his Ennis stuff, otherwise I stear clear.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 16, 2008)

I just finished reading Y: The Last Man, and I must say I highly recommend it to everyone. It's a pretty well thought out look of what would happen if there were only one man alive on earth. All the messes that would make, and all the shit  that kept him alive.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for the bittersweet ending, first I was like  and wanted to disbelieve it. Then I was like  and wanted to murder the author, and then with the final frames I was like pek at the very end with it's twistedly brilliant karmic wrap up


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I like his art mainly when he does crazy shit like half his Ennis stuff, otherwise I stear clear.



It was alright the first time. . . after that, it gets ridiculously repetitive.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 19, 2008)

Read "Joker" by Brian Azzarello. This is one the best stories I've read this year


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

Shazam! The Monster Society of Evil

read this now, it's from the guy who wrote and drew Bones, it's very fun and lighthearted for all ages, and is just so damn sweet and a great read.  not liking this = not havign a soul


----------



## Kameil (Dec 20, 2008)

That will be next for me to read.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

For those of you that want to read a shitty comic book series with terrible writing, ridiculous plot threads and bad art, make sure you check out *Captain America and the Falcon: Two Americas*.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Samurai: Legend*

​


> The European best-seller ? now finally presented in English! Writer Jean-Francois Di Giorgio and artist Fr?d?ric Gen?t tap into the rich mythology of the noble Samurai, creating a nuanced look at the fabled Japanese warriors. Having become a samurai, Takeo feels strong enough to confront his past. On the borders of Japan, a terrible plan is being plotted: General Akuma, one of the Empire?s most influential figures, seems to be dead set on betraying the Emperor to his own advantage. However, a grave secret links the two men: the 13th prophet. Meanwhile, Takeo hopes to discover who he is. Why did he grow up in a monastery? And why was he abandoned by his brother ten years earlier? His quest will put him in deep torment, placing him in the middle of the dark destiny of the Empire and the 13th prophet!
> ​


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

Nightly News and Pax Romana

two massively awesome minis by new writer Jonathan Hickman


----------



## the_ilest (Dec 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> For those of you that want to read a shitty comic book series with terrible writing, ridiculous plot threads and bad art, make sure you check out *Captain America and the Falcon: Two Americas*.



ive seen captain america drawn worse. do you remember broken chest captain america.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, this one gives Liefeld a run for its money.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

Holy crap! Holy crap! Holy crap! You guys must read The Sword!


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, you should all read The Sword.


----------



## the_ilest (Dec 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Yeah, you should all read The Sword.



ok nice ill take a look at it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2008)

Maximum Dinobots

Read it (even though I know all your tools won't)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

Grant Morrison's Animal Man 

started out as Morrison trying to do a straight up book about Animal Man and his struggles.  he quickly got bored with the idea and used it as a vehicle from topics ranging to the apartheid struggle in South Africa to animal rights.  he also wrote so many weird and experimental stories ranging from a looney toon sent to earth to die for mankind's sins, and a story about a Dolphin who lost his family to fishermen

by the very end, Animal Man gets fed up with Grant Morrison's writting and goes to his house with the intention of kicking his scottish ass.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

Superman: Birthright

this maxi series is just damn near perfect on every level, the characterization of all the characters is spot on and is one of the best damn things Mark Waid has written, only thing that could turn people off is Leinil Yu's art which while I like it isn't for everyone, but damn was this one fucking great book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2008)

I thought you said Birthright sucked hard and that you were uber excited that Geoff Johns was retconning it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

i think that was WarriorS.

personally, this is the very first time I'm worried Johns will not meet my expectations.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, it probably was someone else. Was this the one that ended with Superman living in the sun and making some kind of machine?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

no that was All-Star Superman, which was never really in continuity (though you could argue it fits with 1,000,000 )

Birthright was an origin revamp


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 26, 2008)

any1 kno any good comics similar to Kick-Ass/ I Kill Giants/ Fables that u can recommend to me plz?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

whamslam3 said:


> any1 kno any good comics similar to *Kick-Ass*/ I Kill Giants/* Fables* that u can recommend to me plz?



What do these two have to do with each other 




Maybe Looking For Group?


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 26, 2008)

^just sayin comics like those doesnt have to be togther


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Superman: Birthright
> 
> this maxi series is just damn near perfect on every level, the characterization of all the characters is spot on and is one of the best damn things Mark Waid has written, only thing that could turn people off is Leinil Yu's art which while I like it isn't for everyone, but damn was this one fucking great book.



Leinil Yu pek


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2008)

young kid says you? How old? If in the twelves I strongly suggest ultimate spider-man. If earlier than that.. hm.. Power pack? They've been gretting pretty gretty lately, so I suggest you check them for any excessive violence first.


----------



## Federer (Dec 27, 2008)

Something like Fantastic Four? Or the Flash.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 27, 2008)

If he likes superman than try "All Star Superman". There's a collected edition of the first volume


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, and of Course Runaways. Runaways is awesome when you're a kid.


----------



## Michael Myers (Dec 30, 2008)

The Punisher Marvel Knights. The whole run, just brilliant.
The Punisher Max.
The Boys, that equals the shit pretty much.
303, quick little fun read.
War story.
War is hell.
Hitman.
I heard his run with Judge Dread is epic.
HellBlazer.
The Authority: Kev.
Fury.

Those were my favorite. He just makes evryone he writes about look badass.
Any of Ennis's works have him in them and are full of genious.


----------



## PushMeAway (Dec 30, 2008)

Ennis should pencil and write Naruto, then behold, the sales of SJ will escalate skyhigh! nobody will read western comics anymore and everyone will read Naruto every week.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2008)

Hitman, Hitman, Hitman


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

Greg Rucka Wonder Woman.  He brings his A game to this series from the get go, he writes the character very well gave us a supporting cast we care about, plus he added large ammounts of win to the Greek Gods, he turned Ares from being a pimp king badass to making him like a badass DC Loki who is also the most powerful god


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Shazam! The Monster Society of Evil
> 
> read this now, it's from the guy who wrote and drew Bones, it's very fun and lighthearted for all ages, and is just so damn sweet and a great read.  not liking this = not havign a soul



I finally got around to reading this after having it for so long. I only read a few pages cause I'm getting sleepy but this is win.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

so you DO have a soul


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

I do? :amazed


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

Alan Moore Swamp Thing, it's impossible to not like this series, it's so fucking good on every level.

And I'm not just saying this as a Moore dick humper, in his ST run:

He completely shook up and revitilized DC's magic characters which led to the creation of Vertigo.

He created John fucking Constantine 

it was actually genuinely creepy in a good way

it had just plain awesome storylines like the final battle against the GEB and the Swamp thing vs Batman story arc


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 3, 2009)

I would recommend Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth. The basic story is that the Joker has released the inmates in Arkham Asylum and held people hostage. They have one condition to let the people go - Batman must go in alone. The other story details the past about Dr. Arkham, the history of the Asylum, as well as Arkham's slow descent into madness himself. What really sets this story apart is the art direction, which has a really artistic, surreal feel that captures the themes of madness and isolation. To give you an idea of how good it is, it actually made Maxie Zeus - the guy who thinks he's a Greek God and got captured after running into a tree in Knightfall saga - seem frightening. Highly recommendable.


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 12, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Sandman is probably my favorite long-form comic series ever. Seventy-five issues of near perfection. I really should find out if there is a pimping project and go bump it.



I keep hearing good things about Sandman but I can't get my hands on any of them. >_< I'll keep an eye out but I heard it's awesome.


So Shazam was good too, huh? Sweet! I wanted to look into that one too.  I love him. xD


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Point Blank and Sleeper vol. 1 and 2

fucking great comic by Ed Brubaker set in the Wildstorm Universe.

Tells the story of a "sleeper" agent placed by the government in the organization of a mastermind named Tao (who is a fucking great villain), and shows how he struggles to keep himself loyal to the good guys and avoiding temptation and ultimately what happens when your handlers fuck you over and leave you.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

Rogues fans might want to read Flash #127-#129, it's the arc where they come back from the dead and go on a killing spree.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just finished reading Tarot: Witch of the Black Rose and I would recommend it. Not because its good mind you, quite the opposite. Its hilariously bad. So bad that it becomes awesome again, in a Snakes in a Plane sort of way. The basic premise is that there is the titular main character Tarot, who is a witch. She fights evil with her boyfriend Jon, aka the Skeleton Man, and her sister Raven Hex. Its your standard fantasy fighting fare except with a crapload of nudity thrown in, especially in the later issues. Its kind of like watching a really silly soft core. However, it has its occasional moments of brilliance, like this one:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*YOU HAVE TO GET OUT OF HERE. YOUR VAGINA IS HAUNTED!*

*slow claps*

I'll let you guys dissect what is wrong about those sentences.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

Aztek



a great series by *GRANT MORRISON & MARK MILLAR*.  tells the story of a guy who was raised by monks to play a role when the "shadow god" comes to earth (this ends up being Maggedon fron Morrison's JLA).  a pretty darn good series while it lasted (10 issues) with decent characters and great stories.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

you must ALL read Dan Slott's Thing run ... or die

the choice is yours.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 5, 2009)

You want to read something interesting, read The Dark Tower. I'm about to start reading Invincible.


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 6, 2009)

if u have not read a comic called No Hero you should cuz its a rly good story. its almost like the comic kick-ass but a more adult take on being a real life superhero in our time i guess you would call it. kick-ass is a real awsome comic too if you havnt read it you should.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2009)

Request for the Shikamaru databook 3 pages to be translated


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2009)

fillerp       ost


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2009)

just a short list of people who wrote these stories:

Brian Azzarello
Warren Ellis
Neil Gaiman
Walter Simonson
Katsuhiro Otomo (Akira)
Geoff Johns
Matt Wagner
Mike Mignola
Kyle Baker
Ed Brubaker

and  many, many, many more.

seriously read this or die


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 9, 2009)

Batman: City Of Crime's another good run by Lapham and Bachs.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought the cult plotline made no fucking sense and he just came up with the resolution to the missing pregnant teen because he wanted to finish up his storyline before OYL.

still though it had a lot of cool moment (Penguin using a helicopter mounted machien gun to kill zombies, Batman fighting ninja zombies in the trees, etc.)


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't finished reading it yet.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 16, 2009)

I would highly recommend the comic "Seven"? Its originally a French comic book known as "Sept." Basically, its a comic book series that revolves around the concept of seven. There are 7 books and stories about groups of 7 people who have a mission that they have to succeed. Each story is written by a different author.

The books are:
1. Seven Psychopaths - Its in the middle of WWII, and the British military comes up with a desperate plan to assassinate Hitler. They will find and train 7 psychopaths to go in, since their thinking will be so bizarre that the Nazis will have no idea how they will strike and hence will have no idea how to defend against them.

2. Seven Thieves - High fantasy. The king of the Dwarves has died, and a new successor is being crowned. The dwarves go out to celebrate, which leaves their stronghold vulnerable. Seven thieves now try to break in and steal the dwarven treasure.

3. Seven Pirates - Basically a continuation of the novel "Treasure Island." Long John Silver is dead, and the original crew has gone its separate ways. However, things have not gone well and they are all stuck in hard times. Fate intervenes to bring them together and they try to find the second treasure of Captain Flint. 

4. Seven Warriors - The city of N'Nas Amon is being under attack by the Byzantine empire. Seven female warriors are chosen to lead the prince from the besieged city in order to preserve the royal bloodline.  

5. Seven Missionaries - 7 disgraced priests must redeem themselves for the early Christian church. They must convert the fearsome Vikings that are harassing the coasts, or die trying.

6. Seven Prisoners
7. Seven Yakuza. 

Prisoner and Yakuza have not been subbed yet, or at least I have not found them. I like the Missionaries and Warriors story the best.


----------



## arunachala_1008 (Mar 24, 2009)

thnx boys for the recommendations i think i'm gonna start with the author garth ennis since i like action , i stopped buying comics since i was kid cuz i was tired of waiting on the next issue of "battle chasers" and yes i still have the first 5 issues. i used to buy the wizard magazine all the time as well, ah good times...but it seems im comin back to read some comics as some  of the manga i really like are not released on a regular basis (berserk, gantz, battle angel alita last order, vagabond) k pce


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2009)

read this now


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 8, 2009)

i have to recommend 2 new comics that are both good so far:
Irredeemable - if u like messed up anti super hero shit and gore and blood
Destroyer - if u like action and alot of blood and gore


----------



## valerian (May 11, 2009)

Could someone recommend me some comics from out these. I've never read comics in my life and I plan to start now. Don't bother telling me to read some other stuff, cause there probably isn't any of that at my local bookstore.

Spiderman
Batman
Iron Man
The Flash
X-Men
Wolverine

What would be the best for a beginner like me to start from to end? Making me get to know the characters a lot more and their history and to see their abilties at the top of their game.

After I read them I'll expand my horizons and read a lot more other comics, I just want more infomation on them before reading anything else, since they're my favorites and since they're popular it will be easier to find them. Thanks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

Green Lantern. 


Also, I'd suggest Ultimate Spiderman. T'is win.


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2009)

Ultimate Spider-man is set in the 'ultimate universe' so it's not the original Peter Parker, but it's pretty good. I'd recommend trying to go back to the beginning of that series if you can. 


With Batman you might want to go look up some recommended trade paperbacks or whatever, like Batman: Year 1. There's lots of lists out there, just google it. IGN had a pretty good one a while ago iirc. If you want to jump in current Batman comics, you may want to start at the beginning of Grant Morrison's run on Batman. He's doing a pretty long story or set of stories that's about to enter the 'middle act' I think, and Batman is believed dead, so Dick Grayson (the original Robin) is going to be taking over as Batman for a while. 

You could also read Detective Comics for some more self-contained Batman stories (Batman's big 2 titles are traditionally 'Batman' and 'Detective Comics', while Superman has 'Superman' and 'Action Comics').


Invincible Iron Man is a new series, on issue 13? or something. It's the only current Iron Man series, and it's very good (except for the artist's ability to draw faces, which is ok cus he does a great job on the armor). That series launched with the Iron Man movie to kinda bring in new readers, so if you start from the beginning, you should be good. 


Flash hasn't been very good lately so no one's been reading it <_<  I know there are some older runs by people like Mark Waid and Geoff Johns that are supposed to be good, but I've never read them. But! A mini-series called Flash Rebirth did just start, written by Geoff Johns, which brings Barry Allen (the Flash before Wally West) back from the dead and is supposed to push Flash in a new direction. I guess once Rebirth finishes Johns will take over the monthly Flash title. And Johns is a very good writer, so that's a good thing. 


I don't really read any X-men books, not cus they're bad but because I just don't really like the X-men, so I can't help you there. 


But I recommend you read Green Lantern, like M0 suggested, and it's partner book Green Lantern Corps. GL is by Geoff Johns too. That's all been one big story too basically, with 3 big 'events', starting with Green Lantern Rebirth back in 2005 (which, surprise, brought Hal Jordan back to life, but was very good), then Sinestro Corps War, and soon the last event will start, which is called Blackest Night. You should really start at Rebirth, or Sinestro Corps War, and read on from there.


Another really good title that's easy to get into is Thor (the most recent volume). It's my favorite Marvel book personally, goes from issues 1-12, then 600 and most recently 601 (they renumbered the book based on all the old thor books). That book is really self-contained, like you don't have to read anything else to get what's going on in the book (as opposed to books that are heavily involved with Dark Reign currently). 


And you know, the internet can really help out a lot with that whole 'I can't find the books I want at the local shop' thing 


Wow this turned into a long post. 

Recap!
-Invincible Iron Man
-Ultimate Spider-man
-old well known Batman stuff, or Detective Comics, or start at the beginning of Morrison's insane run.
-Flash Rebirth or old stuff if you want Wally West

And you should also check out
-Everything Green Lantern since 2005
-Thor


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> And you know, the internet can really help out a lot with that whole 'I can't find the books I want at the local shop' thing


He knows now.


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2009)

Oh found that list: 

I only read maybe 7 of those but I enjoyed almost all of the ones I did read.


----------



## valerian (May 11, 2009)

Thanks. But I just suck at searching for comics, but now that I've got the names of the comics I think it'll be a lot easier to search now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

**


----------



## valerian (May 11, 2009)

When do new issues usually come out? Is it weekly or monthly, or is it even longer? And how long do they take till somebody uploads them?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

Every Wednesday something new comes out...

here.

... but what are these "uploads" you speak of?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 11, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> When do new issues usually come out? Is it weekly or monthly, or is it even longer? And how long do they take till somebody uploads them?



What is this "uploading" you're talking about?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

maybe it's some sort of video game?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 11, 2009)

Or a Pokemon, or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Soo... *Batman: War Games*, yay or nay?


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Every Wednesday something new comes out...
> 
> 963ab
> 
> ... *but what are these "uploads" you speak of?*





xingzup19 said:


> What is this "uploading" you're talking about?



You can upload video games?


----------



## Anavrin224 (May 13, 2009)

I would highly recommend *Fell* by Warren Ellis and Ben Templesmith. 

Essentially it's about a detective who gets transferred to an urban decaying wasteland where crime and poverty run rampant.  The police force is extremely understaffed (only 1 precinct and 3 1/2 detectives).  The story is broken into perfectly concise chapters that end before they outstay their welcome.  The characters are likable and there's enough mystery surrounding some of them to continue reading.  I've let my copy to 5 different people and I had to physically take it back because they didn't want to part with it.  Unfortunately Ellis and Templesmith are busy people so there's only 1 collection out but it's worth the money and it will have you reread it on a regular basis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks. Now I have another series to add to my "unread" pile.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 13, 2009)

My unread pile has at least 3 times more stuff than my read file.


----------



## Mironbiron (May 14, 2009)

I'm new to graphic novels so can anyone recommend me some good titles? (I know most of the classics)

Things I like:

Dark settings/stories
Cyberpunk
Crime
Thriller


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

is Ellis ever going to write more stories for Fell or Desolation Jones?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Soo... *Batman: War Games*, yay or nay?



This...


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

it's ok.  a must read if you're a Black Mask fan.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Ok, I ask cause I saw War Games trades at Borders the other day.


----------



## valerian (May 16, 2009)

Could anybody recommend me some good Superman, Martian Manhunter, Hawkman, Nova and Thor comics?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Could anybody recommend me some good Superman, Martian Manhunter, Hawkman, Nova and Thor comics?



*Superman: *


 Last Son: Action Comics 844-846, 851 and Annual 11
Bizarro World: Action Comics 855-857
Superman and The Legion: Action Comics 858-863
Braniac: Action Comics 866-870
World of New Kryption 01-current
*Nova:*


Annihilation
Annihilation: Nova
Nova vol. 4, 01-current
*Thor*


Ragnarok: Thor vol.2 80-85
Thor vol. 3, 01-12
Thor 600-current


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2009)

Last Son is actually a bit more complicated than that, it's 844-846, 851 and Annual 11

Also you forgot to mention All Star Superman


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

All-Star Superman 1-12




also adam kubert hurt his arm so the schedule for Last Son was fucked up


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Last Son is actually a bit more complicated than that, it's 844-846, 851 and Annual 11


Oh yeah, I forgot the annuals and stuff. 


Othrys12 said:


> Also you forgot to mention All Star Superman


No I didn't


----------



## Slice (May 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Superman: *
> 
> 
> Last Son: Action Comics 844-846, 851 and Annual 11
> ...



Also this one (if you dont mind elseworlds)


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

oh yeah, how could you forget that.  one of the best things Mark Millar has written.

but serious the 2 best superman stories of the last decade are:

*All-Star Superman
Superman: Birthright*

no reading = death


----------



## Mironbiron (May 17, 2009)

I'm new to graphic novels so can anyone recommend me some good titles? (I know most of the classics)

Things I like:

Dark settings/stories/colors
Cyberpunk
Crime
Thriller

Oh and I like to know what the best Spiderman stories are.

Thanx.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot the annuals and stuff.
> 
> No I didn't


----------



## Anavrin224 (May 27, 2009)

Mironbiron said:


> I'm new to graphic novels so can anyone recommend me some good titles? (I know most of the classics)
> 
> Things I like:
> 
> ...



For a Dark Setting I would recommend the "30 Days of Night" series, the artwork can be really chilling at times, even though it's not that realistic, it has a haunting effect to it.  Ben Templesmith is really good at that sort of thing, "Fell" would be one I would recommend for crime, but it could also fit into this category.

As far as a cyberpunk story is concerned, you cannot go wrong with "Transmetropolitan", quite possibly one of THE best comic series written in the past twenty years.  Essentially it takes place in the future, they lost track of the year, so it's left pretty open how far ahead they are.  It follows the adventures of a foul mouthed, paranoid, heavily armed, and slightly psychotic journalist called Spider Jerusalem.  Jerusalem draws heavy inspiration from gonzo journalist Hunter S. Thompson.  Wonderfully written and drawn, it will have you laughing quite hard throughout the entire series.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 1, 2009)

olympus
red mass for mars
neozoic
resurrection
transhuman
the great unknown


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 1, 2009)

Mironbiron said:


> I'm new to graphic novels so can anyone recommend me some good titles? (I know most of the classics)
> 
> Things I like:
> 
> ...



Hellblazer fits the Dark/Crime/Thriller settings. Hell, it even has a touch of cyberpunk in the stories where it used cyber demons or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey giaz!  

Are there any Star Wars comics about *Delta Squad* or the Republic Commandos?


----------



## valerian (Jun 3, 2009)

Star Wars comics recommendations please. pek


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

Recommend me a good and preferably dark X-men comic book arc/issue.... Asking a bit difficult here, but give me your best shot...


----------



## Hagen (Jun 15, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Recommend me a good and preferably dark X-men comic book arc/issue.... Asking a bit difficult here, but give me your best shot...


The *Dark* Phoenix saga


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2009)

Despite loving Superhero comics I haven't read all that many of them so I need some good reccs, fast.

Marvel and DC obviously

And I need either the title of the trade paperback they're collected in or the series name and issue numbers.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 22, 2009)

All Star Superman vol 1 & 2
Batgirl: Year One


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Despite loving Superhero comics I haven't read all that many of them so I need some good reccs, fast.
> 
> Marvel and DC obviously
> 
> And I need either the title of the trade paperback they're collected in or the series name and issue numbers.



Marvel Knights Punisher and Max Punisher series by Garth Ennis : Basically captures the true tone and spirit of the Punisher. No fancy gadgets, no magic, barely any superpowers - just Frank and has relentless quest for vengeance. Includes some of the grimmest stories ever written. If nothing else, I recommend reading "The Slavers" in Max Punisher.

Batman Dark Knight Returns by Frank Millar: The story that started the darker and edgier age of comics. In this world Bruce has retired for years and is now an aging alcoholic. Gotham has gotten worse than ever, with gang kids controlling the streets. Superman is a government puppet and the Cold War is in full force. Bruce finally comes out of retirement to deal with crime and worse. 

Batman - No Man's Land story arc: Long story arc where Gotham City is hit by an earthquake. The US government decides that it doesn't want to deal with it and seals off the city from the outside world. Inside, the citizens of Gotham descend into a new world order. There is no electricity or infrastructure. Cash is worthless. Gangs carve out fiefdoms and the Penguin controls the sole smuggling link to the outside world. The Gotham City Police fight to restore order and Batman has to make reclaim his mantle after a futile effort to get government funding as Bruce Wayne. 

Spiderman Loves Mary Jane: Unique take on Spiderman by having it written mostly from Mary Jane's POV. Takes place in high school and focuses more on the slice of life and romance story. Animesque art which is quite good. Its practically a shoujo manga in Spiderman.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 24, 2009)

Need some reccs. Preferably contained series (or Arcs I can read without insider knowledge xP) seeing as massive ungoing beasts tend to lose my interest due to lack of "light at end of the tunnel". 

Finished: 
Sandman
Lucifer
Watchmen
Transmetropolitan
Cable & Deadpool

Reading:
Hellblazer
Grendel
Preacher


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 25, 2009)

Voynich said:


> Need some reccs. Preferably contained series (or Arcs I can read without insider knowledge xP) seeing as massive ungoing beasts tend to lose my interest due to lack of "light at end of the tunnel".
> 
> Finished:
> Sandman
> ...



1. *Usagi Yojimbo* - classic samurai series by Stan Sakai. Tells the story of Miyamoto Usagi a samurai who's a rabbit ronin on a warrior's pilgrimage (all the characters are animals). He runs into all sorts of adventures, some political and others supernatural. Has a lot of Japanese mythology and bushido mixed into it.

2. *League of Extraordinary Gentlemen* - a steam punk fantasy by Alan Moore. Its like Justice League except with Victorian literature figures like Captain Nemo and Dr. Jekyll. However, there are twists to the character. Nemo is an Indian science pirate and Jekyll can go Hulk. They fight against characters like Fu Manchu, the Martians from War of the Worlds, and Professor Moriarty.

3. *Fables *- Similar to League of Extraordinary Gentlemen except with fairy tale creatures. What if characters like Snow White and the Big Bad Wolf are real? Here they live in New York City as refugees (calling themselves fables) who escaped from persecution from a mysterious Adversary. They are ageless and become stronger the more their stories are known. They have to find out who the Adversary is and retake their homelands. Characters are also reimagined. For example, Prince Charming is a schemer who has married and divorced Snow White, Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella.

4. *Y the Last Man* - Science fiction comic. One day a mysterious plague kills all mammals with a Y chromosome, except for a guy name Yorick Brown and his monkey. He's the titular last man on Earth. The comic actually plays it straight and examines how society would change if all the men suddenly disappear. For example, Israel become the most powerful military in the world because they are the only country that conscripts female to active combat roles. Australia rules the seas as they are the only nation that allows females to be submarine captains. Yorick is joined by one female secret agent and
another geneticist who must struggle to survive in a post apocalyptic world and find a way to save the human race.

5. *Jack of Fables* - Spin off from Fables. It follows the adventures of Jack Horner (aka Jack of Jack and the Beanstalk, Jack Frost, Jack the Giant Killer) after he is kicked out of the Fables community. He then goes and has adventures in Americana, the fables version of the USA.

6. *Cairo: a graphic novel by G. Willow Wilson* - The story starts with a drug smuggler, but it quickly sprawls out through his connections and those he meets through chance (or more likely, destiny). His sister is friendly with a frustrated journalist experiencing censorship, who meets a lost American girl who speaks a little Arabic. The smuggler sells a stolen hookah to a Lebanese boy, but a bad guy wants it back and takes the reporter and girl as hostages to get it. Then there?s the lost Israeli soldier who needs to get back across the border and hijacks the smuggler to give her a ride. It all comes together in creative ways as the journey leads through a legendary land on a quest for a magical artifact. A story of "magical realism" that mixes modern day politics and realistic human characters with the fantastic. I like how it is rooted in Arab and Islamic mythology and also pays homage to the pre-Islamic Egyptian mythos but does it in a matter-of-fact manner. There are no apologetics or extended monologues either.

7. *Girls by Lunar Brothers* - Set in tiny, rural Pennystown -- where everyone knows everyone else by name -- Girls follows the story of how Ethan and the town's handful of residents react to a brutal outside threat. At first, it follows the formula of a sci-fi zombie or alien invasion story, as the characters pull together to fight for their lives against the invaders, who have encased their town in an impenetrable bubble, preventing their escape or cries for help from the outside world. However, things aren't stay that simple. First of all, the invaders just happen to be hot, naked chicks who want to have sex so they can reproduce by laying giant eggs. Also believe it or not, the flesh-eating naked chicks only attack the town's women. All they want to do with the town's men is get it on. They're beautiful, naked, and all they want is sex. Now, what would any red-blooded American male do?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2009)

_I want to start reading X men 

But the problem is 

I have no clue on where to start

And I really don't want to start at Uncanny X Men issue 1 

Anyone got any ideas for me  
_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

Messiah Complex shold be fine as long as you know about House of M.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I have no real books on my bookshelf
> 
> *X-Men Vol.2*
> 
> ...


Uncanny sucks (except for the Vulcan stuff), read these instead.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

vulcan as the third summers brother was a letdown


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

Search into your heart, you know it to be true.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

The What If's sucked, but I enjoyed both "Deadly Genesis" and "Rise and Fall", "Emperor Vulcan" was cool too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

*Insencerity Registred*


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Ban...your subtitle is bs.  Thriller was ALWAYS cool.  From night one on.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, but I learned how to dance it before it was cool.. Again.


Yeah, I know all the dancemooves to thriller


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2009)

_Uncanny X men suck? 

But aren't they the canon storyline  
_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Uncanny X men suck?
> 
> But aren't they the canon storyline
> _



All X-Books are in cannon... except Exiles, because it sucks and The End.

(To me) Uncanny always sucked. X-Men was the better of the two series, until it became X-Men: Legacy and then it sucked too. Now I only read Cable and X-Force.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2009)

_I see 

Then I will take your recommendations from the page prior to this one  
_


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 7, 2009)

I read uncanny Xmen i started on 494 I think. Its only on 513 right now though. I started it because it was tied into Dark Avengers and now that im reading it, I think its pretty good.

New Avengers/Deadpool/Amazing Spiderman and Batman are my favorites though


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 12, 2009)

there anything good for anime fans?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Jul 21, 2009)

^There are all sorts of comics. Maybe if you tell us what you like, we can recommend something more specific. There are Crime Comics, Zombie Comics, Superhero comics, Mature Content, stuff for kids. Books of Magic. Space Adventures. Monster Comics.


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2009)

Some Thor and Ironman recommendations please.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 31, 2009)

The current run of Thor's pretty good.


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2009)

Any more badass Thor comics?  And could someone also recommend me some Green Lantern? I plan to read the Blackest night soon before anyone asks.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 31, 2009)

Already read thor:Vikings?


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2009)

Nope, I guess I'll read that then. Thanks.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 31, 2009)

The Green Lantern: Rebirth run before the start of Blackest Night. The Sinestro Corps war's also a must read.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Some Thor and Ironman recommendations please.


I*nvincible Ironman*... and *War Machine* 


Cyborg Franky said:


> And could someone also recommend me some Green Lantern?



Beginning with *Green Lantern: Rebirth*, the current run of *Green Lantern* written by Geoff Johns (GL vol.4) is pretty good and it leads up to Blackest Night. In my opinion, *Green Lantern Corps* is much better though.

For older stuff, try *Green Lantern vol. 3* (issue 51 onward), it's pretty new reader friendly since it introduces a new GL.


----------



## valerian (Aug 20, 2009)

Some Deathstroke, Silver Surfer and Green Arrow please.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Some Deathstroke, Silver Surfer and Green Arrow please.



Read all of Green Arrow Vol. 3, especially issues 1-21.

If your a Conner Hawke fan, read Dragon's Blood and give GA Vol. 2 a try.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Silver Surfer Requiem is out of continuity, but is nonetheless an outstanding comic.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> All X-Books are in cannon... except Exiles, because it sucks and The End.
> 
> (To me) Uncanny always sucked. X-Men was the better of the two series, until it became X-Men: Legacy and then it sucked too. Now I only read Cable and X-Force.



Exiles is awesome.

End.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Read all of Green Arrow Vol. 3, especially issues 1-21.
> 
> If your a Conner Hawke fan, read Dragon's Blood and give GA Vol. 2 a try.



Also read GA: Year One


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 27, 2009)

Alrighty then. Someone recommend me some good detective comics. I'd like summat with nice puzzles that require the reader to use his/her brains as well. Superhero, non-superhero, whodunnit, howcatchem, whatever. Just has to be a good read with detectivity.

PS. When I say detective comics, I mean comics that have character that use their detective skills. Doesn't have to have police detectives and the like.


----------



## Noah (Sep 2, 2009)

After a lengthy hiatus, I have decided to start with the reading of the comics again. This was brought about mostly by a co-worker squirting in his shorts over how awesome Invincible is. After agreeing with him and wondering why I stopped with Invincible in the first place, I got all caught up. It's still awesome. 

Anyway, I need me some recommendations. I stopped reading Marvel midway through WWH and I _think_ I stopped with DC somewhere around/between the end of 52 and Bruce's kid showing up in Batman. Since then, the only thing I've read is the end of WWH and the Sinestro Corps wars.

What have I missed that is awesome? What's going on now that I need to jump in on? And what do I need to go back and read completely because it never stopped being awesome?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

just finished reading final crisis i recommend this. the art is good and its a great story. batman showed why he is the greatest hero of all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Supergirl v5* issues 34 onward. :ho


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2009)

does anyone knows what is the number and name of the x-men comic where magneto tears the aniuntium from wolverine's skeleton


----------



## EnjatsRed (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn it the my power is under my nose !


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 17, 2009)

My list of recommendations:

The _entire_ run of Warren Ellis' Planetary
Frank Miller's The Dark Knight Returns (1-4)
The _entire_ run of Alan Moore's Promethea
The _entire_ run of Jack Kirby's Orion
Mark Waid and Alex Ross' Kingdom Come and Marvels
The _entire_ run of Kazuo Koike's Lone Wolf and Cub
Ed Brubaker's run on Catwoman #1-37
The _entire_ Age of Apocalypse epic, beginning with the LegionQuest story
Grant Morrison's run on JLA #1-41
The _entire_ run of Brian K Vaughn's Y the Last Man.
Volume 1 and 2 of Brian K Vaughn's Runaways
The _entire_ run of Bill Willingham's Fables
The Ellis/Millar run on The Authority #1-22
Grant Morrison's run on _The New X-Men_ #114-154
Grant Morrison's _Marvel Boy_ #1-5
Joe Kelly's run on Deadpool #1-33
Sojourn (Crossgen COmics) #1-33 (Greg Land art)
Kitchen Sink Press's tribute to Will Eisner's The Spirit (8 issues?)
James Robinson's run on Starman #0-60


I know I'm missing some stuff by JM Straczynski, Geoff Johns, Claremont, Ennis, Millar, and Bendis, but this is basically my comic collection from high school to college before I quit collecting. 

Most likely that no one ever read: a comic called Tellos. It's only 10 issues, but it was one of my all time favorites. 

Also for sheer visual pleasure read Brass #1-6. Apparently that comic was like 5 or 6 years in the making because the art was so complex. Or maybe that's just a promotional excuse.

honorable mention:
Pitt #1-13 no one draws teeth and fangs like Dale Keown


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> My list of recommendations:
> 
> The _entire_ run of Warren Ellis' Planetary
> Frank Miller's The Dark Knight Returns (1-4)
> ...


I agree with the bold ones.


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 17, 2009)

A bit hit or miss, but I'm glad we see eye to eye on some of these. It's been a really long time since I collected, and so I was just running through the one's I had boxed up. There's a bunch more, like Rising Stars by Straczyinski. Although often delayed, it was epic and I loved it. 

I was a huge fan of GL back in the day, so starting with issue #49, I pretty much read everything that was pumped out up till the Ion stuff.

And I was thinking that Divine Right by Jim Lee, although not the best stuff, featured some really beautiful art and was definitely fun to read. Powers by Michael von Oemig was something I was starting to get into, as well as Transmetropolitan around the time I quit collecting.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

> Chew centers around Tony Chu is a police detective who is "cibopathic," meaning he gets psychic impressions from whatever he eats. Chu is appointed to the FDA, which, because of the illegalization of chicken, has now become the most powerful law-enforcement branch of the United States government.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2009)

rainn said:


> my favorite comic Naruto and pokemon



Mine too! 

*EDIT
ZOMG! Look at my neg rep power.


----------



## valerian (Nov 7, 2009)

Continuity order of all star wars canon comic books please.


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Continuity order of all star wars canon comic books please.



Nevermind, already found a list


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2009)

The Light Brigade by Peter J. Tomasi and Peter Snejbjerg is a fucking amazing comic book.  You should all read it.





> There's a war in Heaven, and Earth is the battleground in this volume collecting the supernatural 4-issue miniseries! A ragtag squad of WWII G.I.s must recover the mysterious Sword of God, a heavenly artifact coveted by angels, demons, and Nazis!




on Garth Ennis, Jeph Loeb, Mark Waid and Alex Ross' "must read comics" lists


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

bitches


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just re-read "The Devil in Cellbock D" and I'm in the mood for some more Daredevil (more Y2K era Daredevil, not the old-old stuff), where should I begin?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2010)

One day, if I had some semblance of mod powers over the Comics section, I would make a recommendation list for Marvel; DC; Image/Dark Horse/Dreamwave; and alternative/independent, all in the opening posts of the thread.

Or some sort of index.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 26, 2010)

I've just now begun to read comics, and I was wondering if anyone could reccomend some comics where the fights are all tactical (i.e. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Houshin Engi), or any comics that focus on strategy all-together (i.e. Liar Game).

Recs for Rep.

Thanks


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 26, 2010)

Well do you want more indie feel or do you like the Big 2?  If you like the big 2, but want strategy I offer secret warriors published by marvel.  Some versions of the authority, but I am not well known on that series.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 26, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Well do you want more indie feel or do you like the Big 2?  If you like the big 2, but want strategy I offer secret warriors published by marvel.  Some versions of the authority, but I am not well known on that series.



Hhhmmm, it doesn't matter really. Just as long as I read it and go "oh, that was genius!"


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I've never really bought any of the batman comics before except the really well known ones like the frank miller ones (Dark knight(returns)) and a couple stray single issues here and there. I was more of a batman animated series kid and did most of my research about him and other characters online to get backstories and stuff.

So I decided to start collecting and reading the major stories, but don't really have more than a general idea on what order i should read stuff, or what to buy.

Here is a list I've made on amazon of what I have so far that I think sounds good: 

So if you could tell me what I should read first and anything else major I'm missing, that'd be great.

Couple of things to keep in mind..I prefer a darker, more refined art style and story and don't like campy stuff. Also the more f'd up the crimes in the story the better (like dark and psychotic).

Thanks.


----------



## Felt (Feb 5, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> Hey guys, I've never really bought any of the batman comics before except the really well known ones like the frank miller ones (Dark knight(returns)) and a couple stray single issues here and there. I was more of a batman animated series kid and did most of my research about him and other characters online to get backstories and stuff.
> 
> So I decided to start collecting and reading the major stories, but don't really have more than a general idea on what order i should read stuff, or what to buy.
> 
> ...



I'll let other people give more in depth suggestions.  But The Killing Joke is a must, I'd put that as the first to read.  It's short so it's a good starter...


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 5, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> I'll let other people give more in depth suggestions.  But The Killing Joke is a must, I'd put that as the first to read.  It's short so it's a good starter...



OK. I definitely planned to read this.

Do you know what is a good order of things to read on my list? I don't need in depth answers...just an order of things to read (chronologically).


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 6, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> Hey guys, I've never really bought any of the batman comics before except the really well known ones like the frank miller ones (Dark knight(returns)) and a couple stray single issues here and there. I was more of a batman animated series kid and did most of my research about him and other characters online to get backstories and stuff.
> 
> So I decided to start collecting and reading the major stories, but don't really have more than a general idea on what order i should read stuff, or what to buy.
> 
> ...



Nobody can answer my question? D: /bump


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> So I decided to start collecting and reading the major stories, but don't really have more than a general idea on what order i should read stuff


Everything is usually in numerical order. If not, go by the cover date. 


> or what to buy [...]the more f'd up the crimes in the story the better (like dark and psychotic).


Get "The Killing Joke" and "The Man Who Laughs" for some good Joker stories. After that: get whatever else you can afford, Christophe​r D. Yerkes.


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> Hey guys, I've never really bought any of the batman comics before except the really well known ones like the frank miller ones (Dark knight(returns)) and a couple stray single issues here and there. I was more of a batman animated series kid and did most of my research about him and other characters online to get backstories and stuff.
> 
> So I decided to start collecting and reading the major stories, but don't really have more than a general idea on what order i should read stuff, or what to buy.
> 
> ...



So, more stand alone stories, rather than continuity stuff? Alright:

*Batman: The Man Whole Laughs*
Details the first appearance of the Joker.

*Batman: Lovers & Madmen*
Details the first appearance of the joker pre and post-transformation
*
Batman: Arkham Asylum*
I really don't know how to describe this.

*Batman: Gothic*
Batman meets the supernatural.

*The Joker*
A "sane" Joker trying to re-establish his domain in Gotham after years in jail.

*Batman: Broken City*
A black and white gritty story about a kid whose parents are murdered that parallels Batman's own.

*Kingdom Come*
Not a Batman Story more of it being a Superman story, but Bruce plays a very significant roles.

*Gotham Central*
As brilliant as it gets. A book not about batman, but the police force in in GCPD and the MCU. Fantastic from start to finish

should get you off to a good start. If you want to jump into continuity, we'll make you another separate list.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 8, 2010)

mow said:


> So, more stand alone stories, rather than continuity stuff? Alright:
> 
> *Batman: The Man Whole Laughs*
> Details the first appearance of the Joker.
> ...


Continuity is what I was after, sorry about that if I didn't make it clear. My amazon list has a bunch of the continuous stories I think.

thanks for the help moe!  This is what I was after <3


----------



## Naturallpills (Feb 15, 2010)

great reprezented there!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never read any of the Infinity Gem stories. I think I'll read* Infinity Gauntlet *this weekend. Are the tie-ins necessary? And are the continuing stories any good (Infinity War and Infinity Crusade)?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

ask Id and Rice Ball about the others

but IG is pretty good.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 26, 2010)

I didn't really check the other 20 pages very thoroughly, but in case no one's brought up _The Walking Dead_, I highly recommend it. It's one of my favorite ongoing comic series at the moment.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 10, 2010)

So I'm in the mood to go on a binge of Superman comics. Can you guys recommend me some good Superman mini series or story arcs? I've read everything already mentioned in this thread, and I think I've read almost all of the Supes stories that have come out post-Infinite Crisis.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2010)

Or I will kill you all


----------



## Ziko (Apr 25, 2010)

So I've started a little project where I try to collect some of the greatest issues and stories for the "most popular" comics. I've pretty much got Batman covered all ready, and I've been told to get the "Deadpool vs Bullseye" issues of Deadpool (Which issues are those btw?) but now I'm having problems finding some Spider-man action. So what issue/arc/whatever is considered one of the best Spidey stories?
Some Superman recommendations would be great as well.

Thx!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 25, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Or I will kill you all



Ha. I own all the volumes


----------



## valerian (May 3, 2010)

Any recommendations on Green Lantern novels and comics, I don't want to read the current stuff till I'm well versed enough. 

Just the important parts, and in chronological order would be nice as well.


----------



## Ziko (May 13, 2010)

I need some Deadpool action. Hit me!


----------



## Noah (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, kids! I've been on a Star Wars kick for the past month and I've exhausted the movies and both TV series, so now it's time for comics. Who wants to tell me what series, issues or arcs are worth reading?!


----------



## Stalin (Jun 18, 2010)

Could recommend me really good runs in the last few years in any comic?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking for some good Superman and Wonder Woman


----------



## Slice (Jul 5, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Looking for some good Superman and Wonder Woman



All Star Superman (You wont find anything better)

Superman: Red Son (Great elseworlds tale)

Wonder Woman #195-226 (Greg Rucka's run - good stuff)


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2010)

> All Star Superman (You wont find anything better)



I read the first trade, I just need the second one. 



> Superman: Red Son (Great elseworlds tale)



Was planning on reading this one. 



> Wonder Woman #195-226 (Greg Rucka's run - good stuff)



Is his run collected in trades?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Comics I liked

Superman: Red son
Thor: Vikings
The authority
Invincible
Sinestro corps War
Irredeemable
Iron Fist
All Star batman and Robin
Scott Pilgrim
Supergod

Much more but that's a Good start


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 17, 2010)

So I want to buy some hard covers. Any suggestions of Batman stories I should get?

I really like Spiderman too.

Actually never mind. Looked over a few pages and I see some suggestions.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 20, 2010)

Where do I get started on with Hell boy


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 5, 2010)

So Hickman's use of Nathaniel Richards has me interested in the character. I only read of his appearance in the Hyperstorm story before. Can you guys recommend me any of his other previous appearances?




Hell On Earth said:


> Where do I get started on with Hell boy



Basically read the first five trades of Hellboy, starting with Seed of Destruction all the way up to the Conqueror Worm. From then on, you can alternate between the B.P.R.D book and the Hellboy book as yo please, since neither cross over.

Really, just follow these links and check out the trades listed.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 12, 2010)

DEMO and Daytripper


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2010)

Locke & Key


----------



## Veikuri (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone want to recommend me some Thanos? Currently reading Imperative, but would like some more non-retcon Thanos


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

AIf you are even moderately amused by the Sam & Max games, you must read the comics, they're awesome in a very "The Goon" way


----------



## Beast. (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm looking for comics that have the villain/anti-villain as the protagonist. Something like Doom 2099. Hope you can help.

Also any awesome "What If?" issue recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2010)

Warren Ellis said:
			
		

> Buying the RED graphic novel is scientifically proven to make you more attractive to any and all mammals. And some fish.
> about 21 hours ago via web




listen to this man


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry if the following have been mentioned already. Theirs plenty more, but they've already been said.

- Batman: Hush
- Secret Wars II
- Final Crisis
- Batman: A Death in the Family
- House of M.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 21, 2010)

Spider man Noir, Marvel Civil War, Blackest Night/Brightest Day!


----------



## Storminator Steel (Oct 21, 2010)

Preacher, who here reads it?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys, any recomendations for a good Cass Cain story?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Hey guys, any recomendations for a good Cass Cain story?



Ask Comic Book Guy.

He's all about Cassandra Cain.


----------



## Shade (Dec 14, 2010)

So I've heard about Vertigo having some great titles and I'm currently reading Fables which is pretty good. What should I read next?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 14, 2010)

Shade said:


> So I've heard about Vertigo having some great titles and I'm currently reading Fables which is pretty good. What should I read next?



Well i reccomend you Sandman (Neil Gaiman), Y the Last Man (Brian K. Vaughan), Transmetropolitan (Warren Ellis), DMZ (Brian Wood) and also you Should read all the comics that Alan Moore has Published in Vertigo especially V for Vendetta.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been reading Northlanders this past weekend, it's all been pretty good but especially the story of *Sven the Returned*. That was just great.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys ,
I was wandering if anyone knows where to obtain a green lantern volume 1 issue 1.
I cant find it anywhere. and i really really want one.


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2011)

hi guys, I want to get into new stuff:

1) rec something dark
2) rec something fucked up
3) rec something super none stop action
4) rec something funny

cheers


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning Glories


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 3, 2011)

mow said:


> hi guys, I want to get into new stuff:
> 
> 1) rec something dark
> 2) rec something fucked up
> ...


you just described *uncanny x-force*.


----------



## mow (Feb 3, 2011)

Morning Glories is _superb_. thanks againfor that Tal!

I haven't read an xmen comic in at least 3 years, but im now intrigued. so much backlog to read tho...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2011)

Uncanny X Force only has four issues out so far.  It'll be easy to just jump in.  Take it from someone who also hasn't read an x men comic in over 4 years.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Feb 6, 2011)

I am currently reading Deadpool.  My favorite graphic novel collection is Transmetropolitan.  Spider Jerusalem for me please...


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Mar 1, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this and didn't want to make a completely new thread... but does anyone know where I can read Hellboy comics online or a trustworthy place I could download them from. I've been searching on Google for the past ~45 min and have yet to really come up with anything other than previews.

Ive always been interested in lore and mythology... so naturally Hellboy caught my eye. Also, I don't even know if something like this exists but it would be awesome if some of the lore books from the comics/movies that they reference were actually available to read and weren't _just_ for reference in the story line. 

Again, if I messed up and should have posted this elsewhere I apologize. Just hoping to find the comics online since I can't really afford them right now (college student). If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## quantum711 (Mar 2, 2011)

hey Guys can some1 recommend me where to Start on Captain America and Iron Man. New comic book reader and I don't want to read the Civil War without some background.


----------



## amulyaa (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not like to read comics but i must say that you should read naruto one as one of my friend has recommend this to me.


----------



## mootz (Apr 10, 2011)

I want to brush up on thor. 

A good story that either gives his origin or is otherwise essential to his established character would be great.

Suggestions?


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello,I would like to read some stories about one of my favourite villains in marvel.

The Classic/Current Juggernaut.

What stories would you recommend me ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 15, 2011)

Raid3r2010 said:


> Hello,I would like to read some stories about one of my favourite villains in marvel.
> 
> The Classic/Current Juggernaut.
> 
> What stories would you recommend me ?



"Nothing Can Stop the Juggernaut", is a very short arc that happened in "The Amazing Spider-man" comic book series.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone can recommend any good lex luthor comics or superman ones where he is a beast in? I just read red son and holy shit was he the man.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Anyone can recommend any good lex luthor comics or superman ones where he is a beast in? I just read red son and holy shit was he the man.



All Star Superman,Kingdom Come (Alex Ross),Godfall and Ruins SaGa & Superman Birth Right. 

Some of the beast Superman stories out there.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 29, 2011)

quantum711 said:


> hey Guys can some1 recommend me where to Start on Captain America and Iron Man. New comic book reader and I don't want to read the Civil War without some background.



For Cap, start with Brubaker's run. Captain America volume 5 number 1. You will not be disappointed.

For Iron Man, start with Ellis's Invincible Iron Man volume 4 #1. I believe Extremis is the first arc.


----------



## Bit Sean (May 1, 2011)

Not exactly what this thread is asking for, but I'll ask anyway - Is From Hell worth the money? It's expensive as hell down at the comic store, and I always decide against buying it at the last minute.

I'm not too into historical drama, but I really like dark conspiratorial stuff, so I'm torn.


----------



## mow (May 1, 2011)

Personally, it's my fav think Moore has ever done.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 8, 2011)

Anyone know a good place to start with X-Factor? I've heard some pretty good things about the more recent issues.


----------



## Rasendori (May 10, 2011)

Any good marvel Graphic novels? I'm a DC head but I want to try out some marvel, something thought provoking would be appreciated.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> Anyone know a good place to start with X-Factor? I've heard some pretty good things about the more recent issues.



I started with the Jamie Madrox mini series, and then the most recent X Factor series. Both are by Peter David, and both are pretty good.


----------



## Bit Sean (May 11, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Any good marvel Graphic novels? I'm a DC head but I want to try out some marvel, something thought provoking would be appreciated.



You could try Marvels, that's pretty damn good.


----------



## Wesker (May 14, 2011)

Where would be a good place to start with X-Men?


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 14, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I have no real books on my bookshelf
> 
> *X-Men Vol.2*
> 
> ...



In addition, I would check out Joss Whedon's run of Astonishing X-Men (1-24). Second Coming is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm starting to lose interest in the superhero genre, got any suggestions for non-cape stuff? Here are some of the books I've enjoyed:

Y: The Last Man
Punisher MAX (Ennis)
The Losers
The Walking Dead
100 Bullets
Gotham Central, non of the main characters had powers
Powers, the cops have no powers in vol. 1
Forgetless
Girls
The Sword
Hunter's Fortune
The Stand
Pride of Baghdad aka The Lion King IRL
Before I forget,* FUCK SCOTT PILGRIM* in case you were going to suggest that.


----------



## Wesker (Jun 2, 2011)

What are some of the best Punisher stories? I have read Ennis' run on Punisher Max but I have heard it's pretty much the best so every other Punisher story I have read so far pales in comparison.


----------



## P (Jun 25, 2011)

Any Wonder Woman stories worth reading?


----------



## CAIMERMAN03 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, Greck Rucka's run of Wonder Woman stories is pretty good.  Lady Gorgon and Land of the Dead are great and Gail Simon's The Circle is top notch in my book.  My personal favorite is Allan Heinburg's Who is Wonder Woman story.   I hope these recommendations help.


----------



## P (Jun 29, 2011)

CAIMERMAN03 said:


> Well, Greck Rucka's run of Wonder Woman stories is pretty good.  Lady Gorgon and Land of the Dead are great and Gail Simon's The Circle is top notch in my book.  My personal favorite is Allan Heinburg's Who is Wonder Woman story.   I hope these recommendations help.



I actually read the Who is Wonder Woman TPB before I made that post; and it was what actually interested me in reading more WW. I'll keep an eye out for the others you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm starting to lose interest in the superhero genre, got any suggestions for non-cape stuff? Here are some of the books I've enjoyed:
> 
> Y: The Last Man
> Punisher MAX (Ennis)
> ...



Super late to respond but you should check out Daytripper

it's nothing like the series you have listed so that's why  you should check it out.


----------



## mali (Jun 30, 2011)

what major events are their in marvel comic books such as the crisis on infinite earths?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Super late to respond but you should check out Daytripper
> 
> it's nothing like the series you have listed so that's why  you should check it out.


I tried Daytripper twice, once while it was still ongoing and once again when it finished. I didn't like it. Thanks for helping tho.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> what major events are their in marvel comic books such as the crisis on infinite earths?



Where different versions of Marvel heroes try to stop impending doom? None that I can think of.


----------



## mali (Jul 3, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Where different versions of Marvel heroes try to stop impending doom? None that I can think of.





I heard thier were quite a few like the thing with Bizzaro and the sinestro,Brainiac and Imperieax.

Anymore??


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey I want to start reading Batman comics. What should I start with to get the whole experience?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hey I want to start reading Batman comics. What should I start with to get the whole experience?



For the early years, go with "Year One" "The Long Halloween" and "Dark Victory". Nolan draws pretty heavily from the first two in BB and TDK.

For the "modern batman" I'd go with Grant Morrison's first issue on batman, which starts with 655 with "Batman and Son".


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Would I understand everything starting from #655? Same with Long Halloween and Dark Victory?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2011)

some people say no because Morrison draws from a large amount of Bat history.

But the thing is it's pretty self contained and easy to follow, and this is coming from someone who was not really well versed in Bat history when I first started reading Morrison's run.  It's definitely one of the definitive and quite frankly best Batman arc from a single writer.  If you wanna start there we'll give you what issues to read since every issue is pretty crucial.


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

For the classics also: "The Killing Joke"

All you need to know beforehand are who Jim Gordon and Joker are and that Barbara Gordon is (was) Batgirl.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Would I understand everything starting from #655? Same with Long Halloween and Dark Victory?



Have you seen BTAS? If you've seen that you're pretty much all ready to go with Morrison.

Bruce is Batman, Tim Drake is Robin, Dick Grayson is Nightwing, Barbara Gordon is oracle (shot by joker in "the killing joke" now is a handicapped hacker).

Yea It draws from a lot of history, but it doesn't ever take away from the story if you don't know it.

As for long halloween and dark victory, there's pretty much zero backstory that you wouldn't already know from seeing the nolan films.


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

Talia Al-Ghul is Ras Al-Ghuls daughter. She is very obsessed with getting Bruce Wayne for herself. Oh and there has actually been a serum that turned people into huge anthropomorphic bats.

That combined with what Whip said is all you need to know to start the Morrisson run.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Was Talia ever in BTAS? I know she was in batman beyond.

And I know manbat was in BTAS.

The cool thing about the animated series is that once you've seen that you've got a good foundation for any bat-comics.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm currently watching BTAS, so that's good to hear.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 18, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Was Talia ever in BTAS? I know she was in batman beyond.
> 
> And I know manbat was in BTAS.
> 
> The cool thing about the animated series is that once you've seen that you've got a good foundation for any bat-comics.



Yeah, she definitely was. Her first appearance may have been the two-parter, The Demon's Quest.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2011)

No, she showed up in Season 2. I forget the name of the episode, but she and Batman worked together to defeat Vertigo or something.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2011)

I wanna read comics....

Anybody know where I should start with Marvel? I'm looking for Avengers, Thor, and X-men, or anything really entertaining


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> I wanna read comics....
> 
> Anybody know where I should start with Marvel? I'm looking for Avengers, Thor, and X-men, or anything really entertaining



*Spoiler*: __ 














I'd skip the Classic/Masterworks/Visionaries stuff. but some people like terrible old comics. So I'm just letting you know it's there if you wanna suffer through read it


----------



## mali (Aug 12, 2011)

So Ive read Y Last man, Swamp Thing,Fables and Im about to read preacher and Transmopolitant, what else is thier to read in Vertigo that is notable?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm thinking about extend my knowledge on the teen titans

particularly when tim drake is in it, but i heard teen titans comics are rubbish.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2011)

Mali said:


> So Ive read Y Last man, Swamp Thing,Fables and Im about to read preacher and Transmopolitant, what else is thier to read in Vertigo that is notable?



read Scalped


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking for something that stands apart from the mainstream continuity in Marvel. Something like Exiles, which I read recently. Even if it has some crossovers with other series.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 30, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Looking for something that stands apart from the mainstream continuity in Marvel. Something like Exiles, which I read recently. Even if it has some crossovers with other series.



Nextwave.


And Nova is pretty good, for all that Richard Rider gets embroiled in a little post Civil-War brouhaha for an issue or two. And both these comics are utterly awesome.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Nextwave.
> 
> 
> And Nova is pretty good, for all that Richard Rider gets embroiled in a little post Civil-War brouhaha for an issue or two. And both these comics are utterly awesome.



He means stuff that doesn't take place in the main 616 universe I think, hence why he mentioned Exiles.

If so he might like the Marvel Noir series...


----------



## Cromer (Sep 30, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> He means stuff that doesn't take place in the main 616 universe I think, hence why he mentioned Exiles.
> 
> If so he might like the Marvel Noir series...



But with those two, especially Nextwave, you need fuck all grounding in what was happening in the Main Marvelverse. Nextwave just kinda exists in its own happy fun punch kick beatdown time.

And I;ve never read Marvel noir, myself.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah Nextwave would work, it's great


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right thread, but I'm thinking about getting back into comics. I've been away for a while. I think the last comic books I read was when Batman was fighting Bane, and Wolverine was getting his adamantium ripped out. 

I guess the most confusing part is where to start? I know manga releases a compilation of chapters in volumes. I'm assuming comics does the same? It'll be a lot easier if I just bought a big book.

I also noticed there's a lot of reboots going on. That leaves me even more confused. Should I even bother catching up? 

Comics I'm interested in are Batman, Spider-man, X-men, and maybe some Justice League.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

Justice League just relaunched at issue one so that's a good place to start.  If you want to check out earlier runs go with Grant Morrison's JLA run

for X-Men I also say start with Morrison's New X-Men run.  There have been a lot of changes in the X-Men over the past few years so I don't know where to go with that one hopefully someone else can help but I really really recommend Rick Remender's Uncanny X-Force.  When I started that I barely knew much about current X-Men but it's a great series

Spider-Man I can't really help so much with that sorry man

Batman is another tough one.  That also got restarted with issue 1 so go with that.  For recent stories over the past few years I really recommend Morrison's Batman run, it spans several titles but it's all connected and worth checking out.  If you're interested in that I can give you a comprehensive reading list for that one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Justice League just relaunched at issue one so that's a good place to start.  If you want to check out earlier runs go with Grant Morrison's JLA run



What this guy said



> for X-Men I also say start with Morrison's New X-Men run.  There have been a lot of changes in the X-Men over the past few years so I don't know where to go with that one hopefully someone else can help but I really really recommend Rick Remender's Uncanny X-Force.  When I started that I barely knew much about current X-Men but it's a great series



What this guy said, but if you find yourself not really enjoying New X men, feel free to just wiki the major storylines and then go to Joss Whedon's Astonishing X men.

Morrison's X men is great, but personally I preferred Whedon's and think that of the two runs Whedon's is more accessible.

Spider-Man....as shit as it was, post one more day is a great starting point. It gets off shaky, but once it finds its legs there's plenty of great stories that kinda redefine the classic spidey rogues.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking to read some good Magneto or Doom stories, recommendations?


----------



## randomsurfer (Dec 10, 2011)

I need some recommendation for some comics that have lots of hero death scenes. The ones I read includes the final ultimate series and deathmate from image comics..


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 12, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Looking to read some good Magneto or Doom stories, recommendations?



If you're a Magneto fan, then the Magneto Testament is a must read. Books of Doom or Dr. Strange and Doctor Doom: Triumph and Torment are great if you want a Doom fix.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 31, 2011)

Mali said:


> So Ive read Y Last man, Swamp Thing,Fables and Im about to read preacher and Transmopolitant, what else is thier to read in Vertigo that is notable?



It is mandatory to read We3. Especially with it being just 3 issues (of greatness).


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2011)

Scalped its the best vertigo book right now and one of the all time best in the imprint period


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 1, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'd skip the Classic/Masterworks/Visionaries stuff. but some people like terrible old comics. So I'm just letting you know it's there if you wanna suffer through read it



Pfffft the Incredible Hulk Visionaries line by PAD isn't terrible.


----------



## Es (Jan 1, 2012)

He recommends a bunch of recent books that were either just okay or bad excluding the Cap and Iron man stuff stuff and calls the old stuff terrible just because their old


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 6, 2012)

Various titles worth checking out;

Chew - about an FDA Agent who solves crimes by getting psychic impressions by eating things, including people.

The Unwritten - Man finds out he is his father's literary creation, and everything from the books about him is real.

Severed - Scary shit 

G.I. Joe: Cobra & Cobra Civil War - Two great reads.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

Mali said:


> So Ive read Y Last man, Swamp Thing,Fables and Im about to read preacher and Transmopolitant, what else is thier to read in Vertigo that is notable?



100 Bullets and Sandman.


----------



## NecroAngel (Jan 7, 2012)

I like mature comics with nice, clean art that focus around a single protagonist. You know in Watchmen the scenes with Rorschach on his own, talking to himself and observing the situation in his journal? I love that sort of thing. Another good example is certain scenes in DKR when Batman's by himself and acting like a detective, analysing his opponents etc. I've read most of the recommended Batman comics - Killing Joke, DKR, Long Halloween, Year One, ASHOSE, Hush. Personally, I feel that Batman is at his best when he's a badass lone wolf and robin isn't there or at least isn't very important, and he doesn't have children or a bunch of companions. Are there any on-going series like that, where he's mostly on his own? Or graphic novels I've missed?

I started reading Punisher MAX recently because it seemingly meets the above requirements, and it's good. However, it kind of gets repetitive seeing the Punisher slaughter waves of generic mobsters and whatnot, and the Punisher is barely even a person; more a walking force of vengeance. I'd prefer a series with a little more room for character development, with some interesting support characters, etc. Any suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 7, 2012)

NecroAngel said:


> I like mature comics with nice, clean art that focus around a single protagonist. You know in Watchmen the scenes with Rorschach on his own, talking to himself and observing the situation in his journal? I love that sort of thing. Another good example is certain scenes in DKR when Batman's by himself and acting like a detective, analysing his opponents etc. I've read most of the recommended Batman comics - Killing Joke, DKR, Long Halloween, Year One, ASHOSE, Hush. Personally, I feel that Batman is at his best when he's a badass lone wolf and robin isn't there or at least isn't very important, and he doesn't have children or a bunch of companions. Are there any on-going series like that, where he's mostly on his own? Or graphic novels I've missed?
> 
> I started reading Punisher MAX recently because it seemingly meets the above requirements, and it's good. However, it kind of gets repetitive seeing the Punisher slaughter waves of generic mobsters and whatnot, and the Punisher is barely even a person; more a walking force of vengeance. I'd prefer a series with a little more room for character development, with some interesting support characters, etc. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.



Don't know if it's what you're looking for, but have you read Superman: Red Son? Pretty solid.

Edit: How could I forget, G.I Joe: Cobra I & II fits what you're looking for perfectly. You can find them on demonoid.

Edit 2: I sent you the links, since the batch misses issues 12 & 13.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2012)

Has anybody read Bendis Run on Daredevil?  I saw a HC Daredevil Vol. 3 of Bendis for 9 bucks and I wanted to get it but I wanted to know if it was any good.


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

It is really good. One of his better works.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Definitely. I'd say its his best aside from ultimate spider-man.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

forget aside it is his best work


----------



## Shadow (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I bought it for a cheap price of 7.95 WOOT WOOT! I love Strand Bookstore!

So kind of silly question.

Should I read the Joe Quesada run of Daredevil?

Should I ever read anything Joe Quesada?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Should I read the Joe Quesada run of Daredevil?



With Kevin Smith right? It's not long so sure.



> Should I ever read anything Joe Quesada?



I heard his Mask in the Iron Man story was good but I don't make any promises.


----------



## Bit Sean (Mar 18, 2012)

Quick but possibly complicated question - what's a good run to start with if I want to get into Judge Dredd?


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

Alright...so I wanna read some Wally West,any awesome recommendation ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just got paid and I'm headed to the comic shop (and then Barnes and Noble) for some trades a maybe some single issues.

Aside from Ultimate Spidey, I hadn't really been keeping with anything since last October. So I'm open for any suggestions.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 28, 2012)

Do any of you know of any good Western comics? I just caught up with the recent arc of The Sixth Gun(which is fantastic, by the way), and I've got a hankering for more Westerns.

Besides The Sixth Gun, Jonah Hex comics is all I can come up with.


----------



## Samavarti (May 1, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Do any of you know of any good Western comics? I just caught up with the recent arc of The Sixth Gun(which is fantastic, by the way), and I've got a hankering for more Westerns.
> 
> Besides The Sixth Gun, Jonah Hex comics is all I can come up with.



Blueberry and Bouncer are pretty good western comics.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 1, 2012)

Thanks. I'll check those out.


----------



## Shozan (May 1, 2012)

Siege? yes, no? why?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Siege? yes, no? why?



Siege is good, but reading Dark Reign makes it a lot better. And Dark Reign as a whole is just really good.


----------



## creative (Jul 5, 2012)

just gonna throw out that that X-men Legacy still pretty good. Rogue being a main character is fun. the comic doesn't constantly run into a romance subplot following everyone's favorite powerstealer either which surprised me. I'd suggest reading from 238 (Carey)or 260.1(Gage).


----------



## GaryDAI (Jul 12, 2012)

I was thinking of getting Annihilation Vol. 1, but the price seems a bit high? The paperback is almost $75. Is that normal? Volume 2 & 3 are around $20 each, which seems reasonable.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Paperback $75?

You're being cheated.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it out of print? I highly doubt it since it's Annihilation, but that's the only time i see tpbs priced so high.


----------



## creative (Jul 12, 2012)

Despite the price I would buy it if it included rocket raccoon's debut and 2010 mini.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 12, 2012)

$75?

Fuck that's $5 pricier than a new, retail priced Marvel Masterworks hardcover, and those only got a price hike recently.

You'd be a moron to pay that, even if it's the story that defined your entire childhood and the trade smelled like grandma's fresh cookies.

Wait until there's a reprint or you see a reasonably priced copy, it's not like you can't read something else in the meantime.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah I think I'll hold off on it. I added it to my wish list to keep track of the price. 

I decided to get the Infinity Gauntlet instead. Hopefully it's good


----------



## Varg (Jul 21, 2012)

Started  reading comic books recently  and am  kinda lost. Having mostly read manga,  am unable to make head or tail  of  the  DC/Marvel superhero franchise.   Where to begin reading?  Can one jump directly to  recommended works  from Morrison/Moore/others  without much knowledge of the predecessor ?  Any concrete  database sites  like bakaupdates/myanimelist for comics?     

Also, been catching up on the series in vertigo imprint ,  more recommendations for comics/graphic novels  similar to bone ,  nikopol trilogy or maus?


----------



## creative (Jul 21, 2012)

shashank41 said:


> Started  reading comic books recently  and am  kinda lost. Having mostly read manga,  am unable to make head or tail  of  the  DC/Marvel superhero franchise.   Where to begin reading?  Can one jump directly to  recommended works  from Morrison/Moore/others  without much knowledge of the predecessor ?  Any concrete  database sites  like bakaupdates/myanimelist for comics?
> 
> Also, been catching up on the series in vertigo imprint ,  more recommendations for comics/graphic novels  similar to bone ,  nikopol trilogy or maus?



I've had you're problem roughly 2 and a half years ago. firstly, yes when in comes to western comics, you should find books of you're liking according to the name of the creative staff first then genre (opposite in japan) since creative teams always get rotated in serialized monthly, bi-weekly and weekly comics. that said thanks to online databases and wikia's that dedicate themselves to even the most obscure of cape heros, you can jump in at practically any point and choose to back track or get up the speed with practically any comicbook you'd like. comicvine helped me get back into x-men and spider-man. but like I said, lurk moar, there's plenty more databases. the following question too actually finding this question I can't go into detail in sadly but in all seriousness just use Google. you'd be surprised how quickly you'd find what you need from being specific


as for you're last question, I have not dabbled much in underground comics, but I would suggest Hellblazer (pre-nu 52) and The Sandman from the vertigo collection. the closest thing I can suggest to you that can recommend to you that sounds like Maus, would be Mouse guard. Mouse guard is a strange combination of fire emblem and red wall that meshes together to get pulpy yet subtle action adventures featuring warrior mice who live in a world that fears and hates them constantly wants them as a secondary appetizer.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 21, 2012)

shashank41 said:


> Started  reading comic books recently  and am  kinda lost. Having mostly read manga,  am unable to make head or tail  of  the  DC/Marvel superhero franchise.   Where to begin reading?  Can one jump directly to  recommended works  from Morrison/Moore/others  without much knowledge of the predecessor ?  Any concrete  database sites  like bakaupdates/myanimelist for comics?



I use this:

You can't drink just six.

If I want to see what a creator has done, and in what order, or what formats a comic has been reissued in, or what comics a character has appeared in and in what order, that's where I usually go to.

Also has biographies and bios.



> Also, been catching up on the series in vertigo imprint , more recommendations for comics/graphic novels similar to bone , nikopol trilogy or maus?



For Vertigo animals there's Grant Morrison's We3. It's not long, either.


----------



## Id (Aug 21, 2012)

Dat Harbringer


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> Quick but possibly complicated question - what's a good run to start with if I want to get into Judge Dredd?



Personally, I would start with the "America", "America II", "Cadet" and "Democracy" story arcs as they are considered some of the character's best storylines. The first few stories in beginning more or less has Judge Dredd simply fight evil mutants and monsters. However, later on the story lines try to examine the morals and injustice of the world he inhabits. The thing with Judge Dredd is that he is a morally ambiguous character - he may be a badass and incorruptible symbol of law and order but the system he upholds is fundamentally flawed and brutally fascistic. Those stories examine Dredd's attitudes towards democracy as well as how he struggles to deal with a pro-democracy movement that gradually leads him to doubt his belief in the Judge system.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 27, 2012)

IDW is going to release oversized hardcovers of Ezquerra and Bolland's Dredd stories.

I'd get those if at all possible.


----------



## creative (Aug 27, 2012)

I wanna start reading old school my little pony.  Suggestions?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Started to reread Wanted and I strongly recommend this comic. I will edit with the note able issue #s


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 10, 2013)

I want to read a bit of comics after watching Death Battles (the show)

Does anyone have any recommendations for some decent comic books involving high tier fighters such as Hulk, Sentry, Thor, Superman, etc? Thanks in advance.

I was recommended some comics a few pages back but I never got into rechecking the thread, but thanks.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't like Golden Age. I don't like Superman, I don't like Batman. American comics are so retarded, still guys in spandex. Looking for mature stuff like Death Dealer. Crazy Japanese or Italian comics etc.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 5, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> I don't like Golden Age. I don't like Superman, I don't like Batman. American comics are so retarded, still guys in spandex. Looking for mature stuff like Death Dealer. Crazy Japanese or Italian comics etc.



You may want to try Scalped by Jason Aaron. If you're looking for something shorter then Punk Rock Jesus by Sean Murphy may be right up your alley.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 5, 2013)

Cromer said:


> You may want to try Scalped by Jason Aaron. If you're looking for something shorter then Punk Rock Jesus by Sean Murphy may be right up your alley.



Will check out. Thanks!


----------



## kazuri (Feb 20, 2013)

Im looking to get my first compilation(?) book. I havent read any comics since I was a kid. Actually I can remember some of the last comic I bought. I think it was some black green lantern with some gun on a bridge or something on the cover? Might not have even been black, maybe he was fighting a black guy? I kinda remember a white/black mask too.. But if you recognize it you'll realize how old that shit is.

Anyway, I want something that is from start-finish of some really awesome story arc. Im interested in very dark/adult stuff. I'd prefer something where the villain wins, gets away, or at least wins in the beginning. I really liked x-men and batman growing up. 

I don't know much about comics but I've heard good things about 'The killing joke' is there a compilation that has this story arc in it?

If I was looking for something like that but for the x-men, what should I look for?

I'm also open for suggestions outside of batman and xmen, not really interested in gory, even though I like adult stuff, so not really interested in the walking dead or anything like that.(although I love the show) but I want superpowers or 'batman-esque' super powers.

Also I love good twists and clever schemes and stuff like that. Some of my favorite movies are like the thomas crown affair, oceans 11, 6th sense, fight club, movies that have cool twists basically. Hell I didnt even think matchstick men was that bad.

Thanks.

-edit- Looked at every single green lantern cover and couldnt find it, must be losing my mind.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 1, 2013)

kazuri said:


> I don't know much about comics but I've heard good things about 'The killing joke' is there a compilation that has this story arc in it?



There was a paperback collecting Alan Moore DCU stories including it but that's out of print now. They released a hardcover version not that long ago but now it doesn't have The Killing Joke, go figure. They're just keeping the standalone edition circulating.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anyone recommend me comics for children under the age of six or so?

He doesn’t even need to be able to understand it so long as it looks nice but it can’t have bloody violence, deaths or foul language.

Good, colourful art is important though.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 5, 2013)

Some of Marvel's Ultimate Marvel Comics comics line (I think that's what they call it). It has stuff like Ultimate Spider-Man (the cartoon show) and Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes (again, the cartoon show).

There's always Archie comics as well. Sonic titles, Archie, Jughead, etc.


----------



## creative (Apr 5, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can anyone recommend me comics for children under the age of six or so?
> 
> He doesn?t even need to be able to understand it so long as it looks nice but it can?t have bloody violence, deaths or foul language.
> 
> Good, colourful art is important though.



From marvel comics, I'd suggest Marvel Adventures. all the books under that line-up are family friendly, easy to read, big and pretty with lots of colors. most of the books are also very well written.

are there any independent books out right now whose plot is similar to DC's _"RedHood and the Outlaws"_.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 5, 2013)

Jeff Smith's Bone

 releases (e.g., The Bird King, Amulet, Copper, Goosebumps) are suitable too.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 10, 2013)

I want to read the post-crisis era of Dc comics, but I don't know where to start or in what order to go in can someone help me with that?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2013)

errr... 

I'm a complete n00b in comics and I've started Marvel with Civil War, (i used to read spider man comics when i was 6 so i can't even remember most stuff, my main knowledge comes from cartoons, animes, novels, games and movies) 

Is there any recommendations you can give? Thanks a lot by now. :33


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Aug 29, 2013)

Daredevil,Hawkeye,New Avengers,Young Avengers,Jorney into Mistery #622 to 645.


----------



## Boomy (Aug 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> errr...
> 
> I'm a complete n00b in comics and I've started Marvel with Civil War, (i used to read spider man comics when i was 6 so i can't even remember most stuff, my main knowledge comes from cartoons, animes, novels, games and movies)
> 
> Is there any recommendations you can give? Thanks a lot by now. :33


Try Secret Wars, Infinity saga, Annhilation Saga and Age of Ultron is quite good.

Though I like Ultron overally.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 11, 2013)

Any interesting storylines in DC comics recently, I stopped reading after the whole Darkest Night thing (which I kinda liked).

Superman Prime back yet (as a none joke character)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2013)

They had a reboot.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 7, 2013)

I use the comixology app

Are these comics worth the price?
*
DC*
Justice League: the Origin ($12.99)
52 ($102.49)
Legends ($53.72) +all the tie-ins
Batman: Knightfall ($59.97) + all the tie-ins

*Marvel*:
Age of Ultron ($59.99) +9 tie in issues
Planet Hulk ($24.99)
Demon in a Bottle ($15.99)
Infinity ($20.95)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, newbie to comics here. Just finished Superman: Kingdom Come, and read the first couple of issues of Spawn and Witchblade, and the first issue of Superior Spider-Man.

Some Supes, Flash, Deadpool, and Daredevil comic recs would be nice, but really anything good will do.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 14, 2014)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Hi, newbie to comics here. Just finished Superman: Kingdom Come, and read the first couple of issues of Spawn and Witchblade, and the first issue of Superior Spider-Man.
> 
> Some Supes, Flash, Deadpool, and Daredevil comic recs would be nice, but really anything good will do.



supes - all-star superman, new krypton

daredevil - the bendis and brubaker runs


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 14, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can anyone recommend me comics for children under the age of six or so?
> 
> He doesn?t even need to be able to understand it so long as it looks nice but it can?t have bloody violence, deaths or foul language.
> 
> Good, colourful art is important though.



Asterix and Tintin


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 14, 2014)

Looking for good British/European comics. I've read Asterix, some of Dan Dare and The Incal. Anything else?


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 14, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Looking for good British/European comics. I've read Asterix, some of Dan Dare and The Incal. Anything else?



Try with Valerian & Laureline, Blueberry (Same artist than the Incal), The Metabarons(Incal spin-off), Jason Comics, and Corto Maltese are some excellent European comics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (Feb 14, 2014)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Hi, newbie to comics here. Just finished Superman: Kingdom Come, and read the first couple of issues of Spawn and Witchblade, and the first issue of Superior Spider-Man.
> 
> Some Supes, Flash, Deadpool, and Daredevil comic recs would be nice, but really anything good will do.



On Superheroes comics:

- The most recent Flash series (from 2012 iirc) is not spectacular but quite solid. It comes with amazing art too. So if you like that you can jump in there.

- The most recent Wonder Woman series (also 2012) is amazing. It puts in more greek mythology than ever before.

- Witchblade is one of my all time favorites. But it is a 90s series and as such you will have to expect quite a few issues that put "tits&ass&muscled men" before story.

- Superman: All Star Superman is as good as it gets Also recommend "Last Son" and "Brainiac" both rather short stories (about 4-6 issues each).


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 14, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Try with Valerian & Laureline, Blueberry (Same artist than the Incal), The Metabarons(Incal spin-off), Jason Comics, and Corto Maltese are some excellent European comics.



Thanks, I mean to read more Moebius.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> On Superheroes comics:
> 
> - The most recent Flash series (from 2012 iirc) is not spectacular but quite solid. It comes with amazing art too. So if you like that you can jump in there.
> 
> ...



Okay, I'm trying to look for the "2012" stuff of Flash and Wonder Woman, but I can't seem to land anything other than the new 52 ones.

Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Slice (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes. I didnt call it the new 52 simply because it isnt that new anymore. Could have been a bit more specific i suppose...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay, thanks .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2014)

Current Green Arrow (look for the start of Jeff Lemire's run) and Hawkeye are both amazing as well, and easy to get into.

Black Widow is another one, especially if you're into good art.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2014)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Current Green Arrow (look for the start of Jeff Lemire's run) and Hawkeye are both amazing as well, and easy to get into.
> 
> Black Widow is another one, especially if you're into good art.



Green Arrow is new for me, as well as Hawkeye, so I look forward to reading their comics.



Lucaniel said:


> supes - all-star superman, new krypton
> 
> daredevil - the bendis and brubaker runs



Can't believe I've missed this. Thanks for the reccs , New Krypton sounds promising.


----------



## Id (Feb 14, 2014)

I strongly recommend anything and everything published by the New Valiant line.

EVERYTHING!


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 23, 2014)

Just finished reading Infinite Crisis (DC) and Civil War (Marvel)

What are some good major DC or Marvel crossovers? (I liked Infinite Crisis, thought Civil War was meh)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 3, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Just finished reading Infinite Crisis (DC) and Civil War (Marvel)
> 
> What are some good major DC or Marvel crossovers? (I liked Infinite Crisis, thought Civil War was meh)



Well if you liked Infinite Crisis, 52 is a good place to go next if you've never read it.

Infinite Crisis ends with the big 3 taking a year long break, 52 is a (fantastic) weekly look into what some of the lesser known heroes get into trying to keep things together in the meantime.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 12, 2014)

Got any really good or great Two-Face comics?

I've always been interested in him.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 3, 2014)

What are the best Green Lantern & Doctor Strange stories?


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 4, 2014)

I decided to jump into Superior Spider-Man by starting at Amazing Spider-Man 697 and just finished issue 700. Superior Spider-Man seems like it is going to be a pretty good read.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 24, 2014)

Anything like Preacher (other than Hellblazer and The Boys)?


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 13, 2014)

I dont know if it is like preacher but Y the last man is quality.


----------



## creative (Jun 13, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Anything like Preacher (other than Hellblazer and The Boys)?



you should read 100 bullets. it deals more heavily on politics, but it's just as fuck up, you'll like it.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 5, 2014)

What are some good Image Comics (other than Saga and Spawn)?


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2014)

If you want the full 90s dose: Witchblade and Darkness.

Also Chew is supposedly good - havent read it myself but its one of those series i want to check out in the future.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 7, 2014)

Right now Remender's _Black Science_, Rucka's _Lazarus_, Hickman's _East of West_,  Brubaker's _Fatale _and_ Velvet, _as well as_ Sheltered_ are among the best books published by Image Comics. I'm currently enjoying each more than Saga's most recent issues tbf.

Still haven't tried Outcast, Starlight or Stray Bullets but they consistently seem to be getting positive reviews. Check them all out, you won't have trouble finding something worth reading




Slice said:


> Also Chew is supposedly good - havent read it  myself but its one of those series i want to check out in the  future.


Same, getting nice feedback on it, I'll give it a read eventually.


----------



## creative (Aug 10, 2014)

with the hype that came from the GotG movie, it would make sense that marvel would cash in on loose pennies and release an ongoing rocket raccoon solo. both the writing and illustrations are handled by scottie young. impressive art and great colors used in conjunction with crude, humorous plot. people who didn't enjoy the movie will not appreciate that the book has the same air as it's live action counterpart. wait for the trade and check it out or demo the first issue now via lootcrate.com


----------



## Slice (Aug 11, 2014)

Me said:
			
		

> Also Chew is supposedly good - havent read it myself but its one of those series i want to check out in the future.



Found out there is a German translated version from a _very good_ publisher here. Ordered the first 8 volumes today. Will tell how good it is in a week or so.



creative said:


> with the hype that came from the GotG movie, it would make sense that marvel would cash in on loose pennies and release an ongoing* rocket raccoon solo*. both the writing and *illustrations are handled by scottie young*. impressive art and great colors used in conjunction with crude, humorous plot. people who didn't enjoy the movie will not appreciate that the book has the same air as it's live action counterpart. wait for the trade and check it out or demo the first issue now via lootcrate.com



Now i guess i will have to check it out.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 27, 2015)

What are some good JL stories? 

I know about Kingdom Come but anything else?


----------



## Solar (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm going to Midtown Comics tomorrow to buy the first Starfire comic. Is there anything else out that isn't hot trash that I should look into buying?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 9, 2015)

Looking for anything in particular? DC? Marvel? Image (independent non superhero comics)?

As far as DC goes, I just finished reading the most recent Action Comics, and Midnighter #1, both of which were pretty good. Same with JL.


----------



## Solar (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm open to anything--any genre, any company, any kind of take on characters. Anything as long as it's not offensive to the eyes and mind.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 9, 2015)

Well shit, that's a wide range.

Image:
Deadly Class 
Roche Limit

DC:
Action Comics
Midnighter (so long as you can read a comic about a gay dude)
Justice League

Marvel:
Spider-Gwen

Just a random set of recs.


----------



## Solar (Jun 9, 2015)

No prob. Thanks.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 18, 2015)

So I just finished the Judge Dredd story "The Cursed Earth". Yes the pace is a bit weird, it's from the 70's and Mike McMahon's art can be a bit rought on the eyes at times but it's still a pretty hilarious tour de force.

I specifically recommend people also read those parts that can't be reprinted for copyight reasons, being the Burger Barons and the Colonel Sanders stories if you can.


----------



## January (Aug 18, 2015)

How did i end up 'ere?


----------



## mangaraw (Sep 17, 2016)

THE FINAL CHAPTER OF THE GODS OF WAR! With the world locked in Civil War, HERCULES and the GODS OF WAR face down a catastrophic threat that the other heroes of the Marvel Universe are blind to.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 10, 2017)

Anybody have any good indie TPB?

I am about to finish Saga by Vaughan and I can't seem to find any good Indie TPB


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadow said:


> Anybody have any good indie TPB?
> 
> I am about to finish Saga by Vaughan and I can't seem to find any good Indie TPB


Descender, East of West, Shaolin Cowboy, The Sixth Gun, D4VEocracy, Mignola's Baltimore series.

Also, there's a massive backlog, but Judge Dredd comics are always fun.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2017)

Bergelmir said:


> Descender, East of West, Shaolin Cowboy, The Sixth Gun, D4VEocracy, Mignola's Baltimore series.
> 
> Also, there's a massive backlog, but Judge Dredd comics are always fun.



got an author for these?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadow said:


> got an author for these?


Descender is by written by Jeff Lemire
East of West is written by Jonathan Hickman
Shaolin Cowboy is written by Geof Darrow
The Sixth Gun is written by Cullen Bunn.
D4VEocracy is written by Ryan Ferrier
Baltimore is written by Mike Mignola and Christopher Golden

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 16, 2017)

Shadow said:


> Anybody have any good indie TPB?
> 
> I am about to finish Saga by Vaughan and I can't seem to find any good Indie TPB


Northlanders by Brian Wood.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 11, 2017)

Shadow said:


> Anybody have any good indie TPB?
> 
> I am about to finish Saga by Vaughan and I can't seem to find any good Indie TPB



Usagi Yojimbo by Stan Sakai
Girls by Luna Brothers
Fables, Jack of Fables, Fairest by Bill Willingham
League of Extraordinary Gentlemen by Alan Moore


----------



## Reppuzan (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm more of a fan of light-hearted fare, and Super Sons has been consistently good art and writing wise with a few hiccups here and there (the art alone is freaking fantastic and worth buying).


----------



## Loni (Aug 24, 2018)

Print:
Superior Spiderman by  Dan Slott; Ryan Stegman
This One Summer by Jillian Tamaki & Mariko Tamaki

LINE Webtoon:
I Love Yoo by Quimchee <  >
Sweet Home by Youngchan Hwang & Carnby Kim <  >


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

Batman White Knight, 8 issues fun. Great art.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey guys can i recommend Asagi 
Please look at the latest chapter 
durability


----------



## Trueno (Oct 17, 2018)

The Boys by Garth Ennis
Invincible by Kirkman
Superman: Maelstom was okay and it is a nice team up between Superman and Supergirl


----------



## Raze Fan (Dec 17, 2018)

Just read Batman Year one. Short but I liked it. Now I’m reading the dark knight returns, though I don’t like the old style with 16 panels on a page...


----------



## mycomics007 (Jan 16, 2019)

I recommended to grand blue manga and I like manga and this is my favorite manga.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 31, 2019)

yuLeopard said:


> The Boys by Garth Ennis
> Invincible by Kirkman
> Superman: Maelstom was okay and it is a nice team up between Superman and Supergirl


Care to make a pitch for Invincible?


----------



## Trueno (Jan 31, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Care to make a pitch for Invincible?



Invincible is if someone took everything beautiful about comics and made it one long satisfying long run. The art just tremendously improves after the first volume or two and the story starts out by volume 2 or 3 you are hooked in.

In a way it's if "Americans wrote comics like they do manga with a beautiful end in mind".


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Mar 15, 2019)

Just finished the killmonger series. It's pretty good. Thor is also a pretty decent read..m


----------



## Trueno (Mar 15, 2019)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> Just finished the killmonger series. It's pretty good. Thor is also a pretty decent read..m


Is that the short mini or did they finally turn it into an ongoing?


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Mar 23, 2019)

yuLeopard said:


> Is that the short mini or did they finally turn it into an ongoing?


 
If you're referring to killmonger it's only a mini (5 issues) as of now. I think thor is going to go into the war of realms series.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Mar 23, 2019)

Does anyone know of the Intergalactic Empire Of Wakanda still going or is it only up to #9?


----------



## Trueno (Mar 23, 2019)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> If you're referring to killmonger it's only a mini (5 issues) as of now. I think thor is going to go into the war of realms series.


Thanks.  I was referring to Killmonger. Loved the art and writing


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2019)

Rec me dope graphic novels?


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Apr 3, 2019)

yuLeopard said:


> Thanks.  I was referring to Killmonger. Loved the art and writing


I didnt know they have variants. Now I have to go get those lol


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 5, 2019)

Wild said:


> Rec me dope graphic novels?


Northlanders by Brian Wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Northlanders by Brian Wood.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Apr 14, 2019)

So over the weekend I've been reading all the spawn issues I've gotten the last few months (issue 291-295). I couldn't find any reviews on YouTube and didn't know what to expect but none the less it's really good. I cant wait for the next issue.plus the artwork is crazzzzyyyyyy!


----------



## RadSpazMids (Mar 10, 2020)

Grant Morrison's Doom Patrol


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Mar 14, 2020)

I use to read more europen comics so..
Corto Maltese, all the comics... I think that its really famous how to need more presentation
Sky Doll, of Barbuchi and Canepa (they did w.i.t.c.h. too, but this comic is for adults). An image of the art could convince everyone: 

The eagles of Rome (a prettty acurate historical comic about the friendship of a roman and a barbarian kids during the wars of rome and germanics tribes). Marini is a great watercolour artist, this is his instagram racist pornography 

Torpedo 1936... is a dark humor comic about an italian gangster in an american city. Is really good, but not everyone will like see the main character, Luca Torrelli trying to made a pedo rape a kid because the mother lie him log tome ago and made a joke about it but... i still like it. Also, i like it because Bernet and Sanchez Abulí reallythink that gagnsters are evil, and they not "humanice" the mafia, not like the godfather, etc, and all the other works which only acomplice to banalice mafia.

Alack Sinner: is exactly the contrary to Torpedo and the rest of crime comics, is an humanistic noir comic. The main character get out of the police because he was against the brutality and begin to be a private detective and later a taxi driver. Is really good and extremely diferent from the rest of genre.

Hombre (the name is in spanish but i see online in english). Is an apocaliptic comic, the art is great:  

Blacksad: is enough famous too



Djinn: is a erotic comic (no hentai, no porn). The story is not bad, but the orientalist art is fuc** great:  
Of the same artist, Ana Miralles, Muraqqa:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> I use to read more europen comics so..
> Corto Maltese, all the comics... I think that its really famous how to need more presentation
> Sky Doll, of Barbuchi and Canepa (they did w.i.t.c.h. too, but this comic is for adults). An image of the art could convince everyone:
> 
> ...



Really cool


----------



## polo099 (May 31, 2020)

reco aquaman/flash crossover


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2021)

Can someone recommend me a good Superman comic to read?


----------



## Trueno (Apr 16, 2021)

Luiz said:


> Can someone recommend me a good Superman comic to read?


Superman/Supergirl: Maelstrom is a good one if you don't mind seeing Supes depowered for a bit and some New Gods and space stuff in the mix with Supergirl as well.

If you end up wanting more Space Stuff there is the New Krypton stuff...

If you just want a solid Superman story then just look up any of the issue Dan Jurgens did. He's solid and sorely underappreciated for keeping that book selling.

Or there's the Superman Animated Series comic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Imagine (Apr 18, 2021)

Luiz said:


> Can someone recommend me a good Superman comic to read?


Superman Birthright
Superman American Alien
Up in the Sky
Superman Secret Identity
All-Star Superman

Recommend Birthright first All-Star last

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Trueno (Apr 18, 2021)

There's also the John Byrne Superman stuff or some of the Superman Elseworld's stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2021)

I asked because, from what I'm told, Superman is harder to write well than other heroes.


----------



## Trueno (Apr 23, 2021)

Luiz said:


> I asked because, from what I'm told, Superman is harder to write well than other heroes.


He's not hard to write. He's just a flat character with some nuance that people are lost on.

Most people understand Superman is meant to be written as the premier and ideal hero, similar to how people used to write and treat Steve Rogers....


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 30, 2021)

Looking for a good fantasy comic. Something like Hellboy, Elric or Siegfried.


----------



## The Runner (Apr 30, 2021)

Galo de Lion said:


> Looking for a good fantasy comic. Something like Hellboy, Elric or Siegfried.


Lament of the Lost Moors
The Ogre Gods

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 10, 2021)

Basketful of Heads - Joe Hill
It was pretty funny.  I read all seven issues in an afternoon so it's not really long but I liked the story.


----------

